# Hobby Hub Raceway



## mike vasilion

I started this thread to find out who wants to race 19t this sunday, 1-12. I would like to get more people in this class. It's faster, and you need to drive better to get better lap times. My times aren't as good as the fast stock guys, but they aren't in my class to push me faster. I think you guys would like it.
what do you think
mike


----------



## Tigger

Count me in, hopefully things won't change.

I ran with you the Sunday before new years. I gotta race 19t again, it was awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTwigs

Geez, Mike are you sure you can handle the power???? 

I Just wanted tell everyone the we'll be hosting the 2003 Michigan Carpet State Champs March 1 - 3, 2003. It'll be a great warm-up for Nationals.


----------



## mike vasilion

kewl. Anyone else?
Hey, Willie? you reading this?:wave:


----------



## mike vasilion

NTwigs said:


> *Geez, Mike are you sure you can handle the power????
> 
> You better put that tungue back in your mouth, twiggie. you might lose it.:devil:
> I also started this thread because the other Michigan tracks are using our thread.*


----------



## Fred Knapp

mike vasilion said:


> *I started this thread to find out who wants to race 19t this sunday, 1-12. I would like to get more people in this class. It's faster, and you need to drive better to get better lap times. My times aren't as good as the fast stock guys, but they aren't in my class to push me faster. I think you guys would like it.
> what do you think
> mike *


Even though I only had one good run out of four, you know (car breakage) count me in, its a blast.


----------



## Jay Mowl

Quit your bellyachin Vasaline.


----------



## John Warner

mike vasilion said:


> *
> I also started this thread because the other Michigan tracks are using our thread. *


 I'm sorry DaSillyOne, I didn't realize the other thread was reserved for only the hubs racers. My apologies to you since I assume you're talking about the post I left!


----------



## mxatv151

*Hello all*

Hi guys,
Just wondering, how many guys race 1/12 scale there? Now with GLRC running Sat. I would like to make the trip to Lansing and race w/ some new people...also what time do sign up's start?
thanx, Tony


----------



## John Warner

Hey Tony, that's not a bad idea. You and I could meet at the M-50 exit and ride together! As a matter of fact, we could put together a traveling road crew on Sundays.


----------



## mxatv151

John Warner said:


> *Hey Tony, that's not a bad idea. You and I could meet at the M-50 exit and ride together! As a matter of fact, we could put together a traveling road crew on Sundays. *


sounds great John..


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> *Hey Tony, that's not a bad idea. You and I could meet at the M-50 exit and ride together! As a matter of fact, we could put together a traveling road crew on Sundays. *


count me in


----------



## mxatv151

psycho02 said:


> *count me in *


kewl, Hey john a couple more and maybe we will have to take the bus


----------



## John Warner

And for a change, that big a$$ bus is empty!! But... there's only three seats in so it'll be first come first to sit unless you bring you're own chair and bolt it to the floor!!!


----------



## psycho02

No a sleeping bag provided you can provide a nice smooth ride.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *No a sleeping bag provided you can provide a nice smooth ride. *


 Well, hey now... there's a novel idea. There' rolls and rolls of Ozite carpet in there, we could just lay that out for everybody!!


----------



## psycho02

How serious are you? because you know the club that rolls together rolls together.


----------



## mxatv151

John Warner said:


> *Well, hey now... there's a novel idea. There' rolls and rolls of Ozite carpet in there, we could just lay that out for everybody!! *


yeah, we could roll it out and practice on the way


----------



## Rich Chang

I might be up for some 19-turn and I'm pretty sure Aaron and Keith would be, too.

In regards to 1/12th, I've seen 2-3 heats of racers. This past weekend there were only 5, however. But, a bunch of the regular 1/12th racers were at the Triple Crown race in MA.

This weekend is the JCC race so I don't know how many folks will be there that normally go to Lansing.

-Rich


----------



## John Warner

mxatv151 said:


> *yeah, we could roll it out and practice on the way *


 The bus is big enough, that's for sure!


----------



## mike vasilion

John Warner said:


> *I'm sorry DaSillyOne, I didn't realize the other thread was reserved for only the hubs racers. My apologies to you since I assume you're talking about the post I left! *


I wasn't talking about you, John. There are about 4 tracks on 1 thread. Gets confusing sometimes.


----------



## mike vasilion

Jay Mowl said:


> *Quit your bellyachin Vasaline.  *


Hey, wart, I posted that because Willie Thomas asked me too.
BTW, were have you been, wuss?


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Hey, Jay.

Why don't you come out to play at JCC this weekend. I know you need the practice, just like your buddy Chincopocado. :lol:



Jay Mowl said:


> *Quit your bellyachin Vasaline.  *


----------



## DynoMoHum

19 turn... 12th scale... you guys are insane...


if you guys come down to JCC this weekend and race 19 turn 12th scale... I'm make you a deal... I won't race with you... 

I can barely hang on to a 4 cell stock 12th scale car...


----------



## Tigger

DynoMoHum said:


> *19 turn... 12th scale... you guys are insane...
> 
> 
> if you guys come down to JCC this weekend and race 19 turn 12th scale... I'm make you a deal... I won't race with you...
> 
> I can barely hang on to a 4 cell stock 12th scale car... *


I think Mike meant 1-12 as in Sunday 1-12-03, I thought the same thing at first. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Heck if they ran 19t 1/12th scale I'd do it. :wave:


----------



## nitrorod

Well I have tried to get a 19 turn 12th scale class going. I would run it also I have tried it in practice and its fun and fast I think that if we try we could do it this weekend. Tigger you game?


----------



## NTwigs

You guys scare me.


----------



## DynoMoHum

19 turn with adjust able timing... ala... ARCOR could be fun... even for a guy like me... I could trun the timing down to 0... or maybe -24...


----------



## nitrorod

This from the guy that ran a 8 turn in stock 12th.



NTwigs said:


> *You guys scare me. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

*BOO *


----------



## mike vasilion

Tigger said:


> *I think Mike meant 1-12 as in Sunday 1-12-03, I thought the same thing at first. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Heck if they ran 19t 1/12th scale I'd do it. :wave: *


19turn Sedan


----------



## Fred Knapp

mike vasilion said:


> *I started this thread to find out who wants to race 19t this sunday, 1-12. I would like to get more people in this class. It's faster, and you need to drive better to get better lap times. My times aren't as good as the fast stock guys, but they aren't in my class to push me faster. I think you guys would like it.
> what do you think
> mike *


I got it Mike.
The 1-12. would be the date (Sunday)
Dah.


----------



## planet honda

Low and behold, that BLOWMIA person pulled his head out of his behind and starts the trash talk.

I have ben racing dirt lately Aaron, after this weekend I will be back at the touring car thing.

Hey Aaron, I have those magic cum drops for you that you requested, I will give you them next time I see you. :lol:


----------



## Tigger

nitrorod said:


> *Well I have tried to get a 19 turn 12th scale class going. I would run it also I have tried it in practice and its fun and fast I think that if we try we could do it this weekend. Tigger you game? *


I have an old (real old) 12L. I've thought about getting a new 12L but it just hasn't sparked my interest. I think this would.


----------



## Guest

I've seen you race both dirt and TC, and you suck at both. I think you're better off selling your stuff altogether and leave the hobby.



planet honda said:


> *I have ben racing dirt lately Aaron, after this weekend I will be back at the touring car thing.*


----------



## Jay Mowl

Aaron: I just bought a new snowmobile this year, so I have been riding as much as possible. Yes there is still snow, it's just to bad you have to drive 5 hours to get to it. Won't be running at JCC this weekend, but I'm sure I'll catch up with you and the Frenchman soon enough. Oh! by the way Chico said he has something for you in his pit box. CYA!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Tigger said:


> *Heck if they ran 19t 1/12th scale I'd do it. :wave: *


What the heck, I game. Hope you have lots of parts Nick.


----------



## NTwigs

1/12th parts?? Who stocks those?? 


Everyone seems to be starting alternative classes for everything. Just like, Jeff Cook, wanting to start a 19T rubber class with bodies other than a Stratus or a 300M. I think he's doing it so he'll have a class he can win.


----------



## nitrorod

So you are you trying to say that your in too Nick?


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *So you are you trying to say that your in too Nick? *


Nick, 19 turn sedan maybe but 19 turn 1/12, way to scary.


----------



## NTwigs

I don't know, I have a hard enough time keeping me car off the boards, with a stock.

Hmm... Maybe I'll start an 8T spec 1/12th class with TOJ bodies and 12I's. Old AE blue & green dot tires and Sanyo 1400ma SCR's. 3 minute racing.. I think that'll be a great class!!! Maybe I won't break. Oh wait, it is me we're talking about, isn't it??


----------



## Fred Knapp

NTwigs said:


> *I don't know, I have a hard enough time keeping me car off the boards, with a stock.
> 
> Hmm... Maybe I'll start an 8T spec 1/12th class with TOJ bodies and 12I's. Old AE blue & green dot tires and Sanyo 1400ma SCR's. 3 minute racing.. I think that'll be a great class!!! Maybe I won't break. Oh wait, it is me we're talking about, isn't it?? *


I don't know Nick, I think some of us may be able to manage the 19 turn but all that stuff you have going on. Have you been talking to Jeff?


----------



## NTwigs

I needed a class that maybe I could win.


----------



## Fred Knapp

NTwigs said:


> *I needed a class that maybe I could win. *


Well, how about the all new R/C Microsizers class?


----------



## John Warner

NTwigs said:


> *I needed a class that maybe I could win. *


 That'll only happen if you're the only one in the class!!! LoL!!


----------



## rowle1jt

NTwigs said:


> *I needed a class that maybe I could win. *


 How about a novice class? 
Jake


----------



## Roddude65

rowle1jt said:


> *How about a novice class?
> Jake *


If you did that all that you would have would be vasoline boy whipping around the track hacking twiggy into the boards, jeff complaining about radio glitches with his new ( and every other one he owns ) Radio and the Trashcan Kid winning with 5 cells in his car.

:dude:


----------



## nitrorod

That kid is good.



Roddude65 said:


> *the Trashcan Kid winning with 5 cells in his car.
> 
> :dude: *


----------



## mike vasilion

Roddude65 said:


> *If you did that all that you would have would be vasoline boy whipping around the track hacking twiggy into the boards, jeff complaining about radio glitches with his new ( and every other one he owns ) Radio and the Trashcan Kid winning with 5 cells in his car.
> 
> :dude: *


I think you're the one in the novice class, mister break you car every round.:lol:


----------



## Guest

Mike-I am glad you started this thread (after you said it was free) I am going to be in Lansing at least 3 times a month maybe 4 times. I will be running 19 turn because you only beat me by 1 second you got lucky. So I set my car up just for you so don't go to Jackson.


----------



## Fred Knapp

The Trashcan Kid says it sounds like his kind of race so bring it on.


Roddude65 said:


> *If you did that all that you would have would be vasoline boy whipping around the track hacking twiggy into the boards, jeff complaining about radio glitches with his new ( and every other one he owns ) Radio and the Trashcan Kid  winning with 5 cells in his car.
> :dude: *


----------



## Greg Anthony

williy,
What happened to you today?


----------



## Greg Anthony

Nick, Thank you for a great day of laid back racing!:thumbsup:


----------



## NTwigs

Sunday was alot of fun. It was good to see Mark Adams, even though he brought Greg,. We'll be running this Sunday for those of you not going to the CRL race in G.R.. It'll be a real laid back day of racing for everyone. 

BTW- For those of you how don't know, we are hosting a Snowbirds Oval warm-up Friday and Saturday. It sounds like it's going to be HUGE!!! Josh Cyrul, Walter Henderson, John Zuback, Team ADX, Leading Edge Racing, and of course... me! Anyways stop, on your way through to GR, and check out the roundy round cars, running 3 second laps in modified.


----------



## rowle1jt

NTwigs said:


> *Josh Cyrul, Walter Henderson, John Zuback, Team ADX, Leading Edge Racing, and of course... me! *


 Why else would any come Nick? I'll be there to hang with you, racing cirlces is a bonus. :thumbsup: 

LoL, you better have the Wolfe stuff in stock, as well as the Spring Steel t-bar I want. If you don't, I might bring Casey. 
Jake


----------



## Mark Adams

Hello Nick!

It was fun on sunday and will be back this weekend! I will probably be down on saturday to watch, and race on sunday..

Later, Mark Adams


----------



## NTwigs

Just a reminder to those of you who aren't going to the CRL race in GR, we'll be racing on Sunday, in the aftermath of oval warm-up. It should be a real laid back day of racing, considering, I'll be pretty much "toast" after Friday and Saturday.

Hope to see everyone, soon.

-Nick


----------



## Rich Chang

Don't let Aaron know that. He'll be really upset that he won't be there to "butter" you up. :lol:




NTwigs said:


> *I'll be pretty much "toast" after Friday and Saturday.
> 
> -Nick *


----------



## NTwigs

Rich, I'm hoping Aaron's not around. I hear the way he spreads butter hurts!!!


----------



## DerekManchester

Nick, call me.


----------



## Rich Chang

Bossy bossy! Didn't your parents teach you any manners and the word, "please"? 

-Rich




DerekManchester said:


> *Nick, call me. *


----------



## nitrorod

Hey Nick,
I need a new servo for my 12th scale car, what you got over there. I here that I want the JR one.


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *Hey Nick,
> I need a new servo for my 12th scale car, what you got over there. I here that I want the JR one. *


Would that be the Z3550 Mini Servo by JR?


----------



## nitrorod

Yes it would be my good man....


----------



## DerekManchester

Rich Chang said:


> *Bossy bossy! Didn't your parents teach you any manners and the word, "please"?
> 
> -Rich *


I am the oldest of 3. NOW!....NOW!....NOW!...Come on time is a ticken!


----------



## Tim Stamper

Hey Nick, I was wondering if you still have any X-ray C-hub front lower a-arms in stock. If so, can you hold them for me and Bob and I will stop by on the way to GR and pick 'em up. We will going to GR Saturday. 

Thanks in advance if you have them, and thanks anyways if you don't. I will pester Miles for some if you don't.

Oh yeah, "Please". I didn't want to be demanding like Derek. I'm the youngest of 3.

Tim


----------



## DerekManchester

So you're the runt?


----------



## Tim Stamper

Hey, I resemble that remark.

At least my parents knew what to do with me and any stupid crap that i did, the other two already did. They were immune to my childhood.

Tim


----------



## Rich Chang

*Oval Warm-up race results*

Hi Nick,

Can you send me the results from tomorrow's oval race or post them on my site? I sent you email to the Hobbyhub email address with directions on how to post it if you want to do it yourself.

You can also do a live race report if you want on there. 

Thanks!
-Rich


----------



## NTwigs

Tim, all I have are the standard Xray suspension arms. Sorry.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Re: Oval Warm-up race results*

Rich, is your site up and running? Is there a link?


Rich Chang said:


> *Hi Nick,
> 
> Can you send me the results from tomorrow's oval race or post them on my site? I sent you email to the Hobbyhub email address with directions on how to post it if you want to do it yourself.
> 
> You can also do a live race report if you want on there.
> 
> Thanks!
> -Rich *


----------



## Rich Chang

Yeah, it's pretty much done. I'm probably going to buy a banner ad from Hank on here once I get one together -- I pretty much finalized the site yesterday (which is why I haven't told too many folks about it).

In the meantime, you can check it out and register a user account on it at: 

http://rcraceresults.com

-Rich


----------



## NTwigs

I just want to thank everyone for coming out this last weekend. I hope everyone had fun!

Rich, I'll e-mail the folder for you tommorrow from the track.


----------



## Rich Chang

Sounds good! 

I wanted to come up and watch the oval folks on Saturday. Did anyone film any of the races? See you Sunday.

-Rich


----------



## John Warner

Hey Nick,

Thanks for the callback!


----------



## NTwigs

I just heard that Larry's isn't going to host the state champs anymore, so I'll post our dates again. 

The Michigan Carpet On-Road State Championships will be held at Hobby Hub Raceway on March 1-2, 2003.

Schedule will look like this:

Saturday March 1- Practice all day, until 4pm. Club racing 4-10pm.

Sunday March 2- Doors open at 7am, racing at 10am.


----------



## nitrorod

So this would officially be the Unofficial Uncontested State Champs?


----------



## Fred B

I'll be going to Vegas on the 2nd


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I'm trying to figure out how we're going to survive without you. 

I'd rather go to Vegas instead of racing any day. 



Fred B said:


> *I'll be going to Vegas on the 2nd  *


----------



## NTwigs

What will it be like if Fred isn't there??? Maybe my shiny new body won't be covered with stepchild stickers. Or maybe my t-bar won't get taped to the chassis. Who knows, maybe I'll finish a 1/12th race!!

Oh, wait maybe that was Walter, with help from Fred. Ahhh, I see how it is.


----------



## kevinm

Fred B said:


> *I'll be going to Vegas on the 2nd  *


Fred - Make sure you try the Indy Car simulators at the Sahara.


----------



## IHAUL

JUST THREE SHOPPING DAYS LEFT


----------



## DerekManchester

IHAUL said:


> *JUST THREE SHOPPING DAYS LEFT *


----------



## NTwigs

I think it's someones birthday.... Hmmm, a lump of coal, how about some Hobby Hub stock.


----------



## John Warner

I didn't think that once you reached HIS age,
you were allowed to count them in years any more!!

Someone once said.....
What do you think about the execution of our employees as a team,
and the bosses response was...... I'm all for it!!


----------



## NTwigs

Starting this Sunday, we're going to run our first point series race. the best 3 out of 4. I haven't come up with cool name for it yet, but that won't take long.

See you guys Sunday,
-Nick


----------



## nitrorod

What do I win?


----------



## NTwigs

A ride home with Fred, Andrew and Brian. 

I'm going to talk to the trophy store there in the mall, and see if they could do mugs with your name, place and pts on them. I think that would be cooler than a trophy.


----------



## Greg Anthony

NTwigs said:


> *A ride home with Fred, Andrew and Brian.
> 
> I'm going to talk to the trophy store there in the mall, and see if they could do mugs with your name, place and pts on them. I think that would be cooler than a trophy. *


Nick, Beer mugs??? Also, what are the other 3 points series dates? I want to know If I have to go this race if i have plans for the other weekends...:thumbsup:


----------



## NTwigs

I will let everyone know tommorrow. I also will be posting our Saturday Schedule tommorrow.


----------



## nitrorod

Beer mugs sound like a great prize...


----------



## NTwigs

Now, I just need Hooters girls, to fill the mugs!!!


----------



## Rich Chang

WOW! So, the beer mugs will come filled up with Hooters girls?

-Rich




NTwigs said:


> *Now, I just need Hooters girls, to fill the mugs!!! *


----------



## Fred Knapp

One set of Hooters will due.


----------



## IHAUL

about hooters girls you will need to contact mch so his dad
can come with a class he can run in .
now for a name ? 
how about we don't have a life and still play with little 
toy cars and only think about Hooter's food ! 
sounds real good right ?:wave: :wave:


----------



## Greg Anthony

hey, U I-Haul guy, get rid of the "food" and you might be a little more correct...


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

My father's dream is that I will move to Coldwater, Michigan and open a Hooters. Dad can then retire from the shop and become the manager of my Hooters restaurant. He told me to finding a building large enough for Hooters and an R/C race track and hobby shop. Between the track and the restaurant there will be a plexiglass wall or a row of windows. We will charge an extra $50 to pit against that wall. For an extra buck or two, you might be able to convince them to "put 'em on the glass!"


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yep, I can see it now.
Sir, your order for one set of Hooters on glass is up.
Will that be cash and carry?


----------



## NTwigs

Maybe we need to be careful for what we ask.... Here's a picture, Jeff Cook pushing up on the glass.. I think not!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Nice mental picture!
That's gross.


----------



## Rich Chang

Mmmm! Tasty!


----------



## Greg Anthony

*NOT!!!!*


----------



## IHAUL

Greg Anthony said:


> *hey, U I-Haul guy, get rid of the "food" and you might be a little more correct... *



hay antman 
what do you mean get rid of the "food"
#1 you can lick it
#2 you can get a mouth full
#3 you can add flavoring
#4 anybody but you can take some home


----------



## NTwigs

Boy, that I-Haul guy... What a trouble maker!! I can't take you anywhere can I???


----------



## IHAUL

hay everybody
twigs got a cherry after lunch today
( now take me someplace )
:thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Chang

Uh, we really don't want to know what you and Nick "did" after lunch today and how you would like a date to the drive-in movie. 

:lol:



IHAUL said:


> *hay everybody
> twigs got a cherry after lunch today
> ( now take me someplace )
> :thumbsup: *


----------



## IHAUL

it was from one of walters special freinds


----------



## NTwigs

Walter doesn't have any "special" friends.


----------



## Guest

Nick have you come up with the other dates for the series.


----------



## NTwigs

Here are the dates for our points races: (please note they are all Sundays)

Feb 2
Feb 9
Feb 23
March 23 CRL fun run

Points awards will be handed out March 30.

Also, I have our Saturday evening schedule.
We will open at 1pm, racing at 5pm. 2 heats and a main.

Feb 15th
Mar 1st- Open at 10am practice for State Champs 
Mar 15th

Hope to see you guys there!!


----------



## Greg Anthony

Nick, won't be able to do the points series, the last 2 races are on the last 2 Triple Crown series races...


----------



## NTwigs

Actually, Greg, we'll be changing the last date to March 23(CRL fun run), because I'll be in Minnesota also. Remember it's best 3 out of 4. Points awards will be handed out March 30.


----------



## nitrorod

Nick can I make up a class so that I can win a prize. I was thinking something like 2 cell 12th scale mod.:hat:


----------



## NTwigs

J-rod how about Sedan Rubber 5C stock 540 with a 17t 48p pinion with headlights and tail lights with an El Camino body. Plus, you can only race with one eye open and with a hand tied around your back.


----------



## nitrorod

If I can use my tongue to steer with Im all for it.



NTwigs said:


> *J-rod how about Sedan Rubber 5C stock 540 with a 17t 48p pinion with headlights and tail lights with an El Camino body. Plus, you can only race with one eye open and with a hand tied around your back. *


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Nick - Semi Truck bodies. Did you find a price yet? If they are too expensive, we'll probably want to order some Silverados.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*HPI CHALLANGE*

July 19 & 20 - Jackson, Michigan
at the Jackson County Airport in conjunction with the Hot Air Jubilee

Brought to you by:
The R/C Pro Shop - Jackson, MI and The Hobby Hub - Lansing, MI

Wow, your going to be busy this summer


----------



## JTownRC

Well now it looks like the cat is out of the bag.

Nick, Don't forget we still have two race dates at JCC in March.

Later.

Scott


----------



## rcsilly

Hey Nick , 
Cool , another points series that I can get wrapped up in , what time sunday ? doors at ? racing at ? hope to see you all sunday.
Bob :wave:


----------



## Tim Stamper

Hey bob, so we still going.... Cool... Wanna take the rental car? It is a 4-door with a lot of trunk space. Mileage isn't a concern.

I just want to try to repay you for all of the chauffeuring(sp?) that you have done for me in the past year.

Tim


----------



## NTwigs

Bob, doors open at 9am, racing at 12:30pm.


----------



## Guest

*truck bodies*



Motor City Hamilton said:


> *Nick - Semi Truck bodies. Did you find a price yet? If they are too expensive, we'll probably want to order some Silverados. *


 You can find them at speedtech for 32.99 thats 10.00 cheaper then at yokomo usa thier a blast to drive http://www.sslorder.com/speedtechrc/1.html


----------



## rcsilly

Tim Stamper said:


> *Hey bob, so we still going.... Cool... Wanna take the rental car? It is a 4-door with a lot of trunk space. Mileage isn't a concern.
> 
> I just want to try to repay you for all of the chauffeuring(sp?) that you have done for me in the past year.
> 
> Tim *


 HHMMMMM........ 2000 Windstar - vs - 2003 BMW ........
OK , youre driving. Can we get both tables etc. in there?
How about breakfast at Dave & Cindys .
:wave:


----------



## Greg Anthony

Nick, do you still have the tables, or do we need to bring em?


----------



## NTwigs

Greg you probably need to bring them.


----------



## Roddude65

*Sign Me UP for todays racing*

hey Nick ... dont close signup until you put me in ... I will be leaving HL area in about 30 minutes. That puts me real close to the signup deadline ... Stock TC only this weekend ... thanks 

Eric
:dude:


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Hmmm. Semi bodies are pretty expensive. For this special CRL fun race, which would you think is cooler: Nastrucks or Mini Coopers?


----------



## IHAUL

What is the special race going to be and who ?
trucks are close to touring but mini's might 
be fun to watch.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

We do a Carpet Racing League season ender. This year's will be at the Hobby Hub in Lansing, MI on March 23rd. This race day will be like a normal Lansing club race (like $10 entry fee) and the CRL will just crash the party to pass out prizes and CRL season points trophies. 

We want to do some fun things that day. One special class will be an invitational that takes the top 10 touring car finishers from the CRL season and makes them run a special body. We were hoping for Semi truck bodies, but I am buying these from my own pocket and they are just too expensive. 

All other classes will run like a normal club race unless people want to do some other special stuff. Maybe double A-mains that day? I do have 20 Paradox, closed endbell motors that could be used for a class. Maybe hand out the motor right before each race at the tech table. I'm looking for suggestions.


----------



## NTwigs

Hey Keith, I ordered the Yokomo semi bodies.


----------



## Greg Anthony

I thought those were goingto be too expensive....?????:lol:


----------



## NTwigs

They are only $5 more than the Silverado bodies.


----------



## Greg Anthony

sweet! how many did you get?


----------



## NTwigs

I ordered 12. Check them out at www.yokomousa.com .


----------



## John Warner

NTwigs said:


> *I ordered 12. Check them out at www.yokomousa.com . *


 I want one!!!


----------



## rowle1jt

John Warner said:


> *I want one!!! *


 I don't want one, I *NEED* one! LoL Those are too cool, might have to make the trek to see this one....


----------



## DerekManchester

Are these going to be prepainted? Or byocop. (bring your own can of paint)


----------



## nitrorod

I think IROC paint jobs are in order.


----------



## Rich Chang

Aaron gets the pink one.



nitrorod said:


> *I think IROC paint jobs are in order. *


----------



## nitrorod

You know that they will all fight for the white one.


----------



## NTwigs

no problem
white
white w/white stripe
white w/white flames
white w/white fade
white w/white backing
white w/white fluorescent
white w/candy white
is that enough white bodies
this is by John C

and white w/ white trim


----------



## nitrorod

Well Nick has 8 out ot 10 done and with Aarons pink we only need one more.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I have dibs on the first 10, because I asked Nick to order them. The trucks will show up at the track painted, decaled and cut out. The top 10 will need to drill body holes and set the ride height. 

If anyone has some extra time and would like to volunteer to paint a few, that would be cool. Oh... I agree that Aaron should have to drive a pink one.


----------



## Rich Chang

If they are going to be one solid color then I can help paint. 

-Rich


----------



## nitrorod

We could get some of the local "Paint Pros" to paint them and use it as a contest.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I could paint one solid color. Heck, even Aaron can paint one solid color. I pulled some photos from the Euro Truck website and they are all pretty simple two color designs. I want to replicate that feel, but won't be able to exactly duplicate (where would I find all the decals). I do want to visit some hobby stores and buy their old - noone ever gonna buy - decals. I have seen some obscure 80's F1 decals that might work.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Hey... If someone is willing to donate their time to do top notch paint jobs... I'm all for that. I can buy the paint. I'm just not an airbrush pro.


----------



## nitrorod

I can see it now "The CRL paint champ".


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Hey, it's not my body, so I'll run whatever you give me. Just don't go crying to mama when you get beat by a pink truck. 



Motor City Hamilton said:


> *Oh... I agree that Aaron should have to drive a pink one. *


----------



## Phat Dakota

Motor City Hamilton said:


> *Hey... If someone is willing to donate their time to do top notch paint jobs... I'm all for that. I can buy the paint. I'm just not an airbrush pro. *


I wouldn't mind doing one or two if I can get them in time. It would only take me about a week to do two of them and get them cut out and stickered up. But I would like to get them as soon as possible.


----------



## nitrorod

So Andy is in I bet Damon would do some. What about the whoever is doing the sillyones paint. Norlock?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Is Norlock still doing R/C stuff. I think he needs a ton of lead-time, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Greg Anthony

MCH, check your personal messages...


----------



## SecretSquirrel

I think we should paint them ALL bright red and name them Toolbox 1 - Toolbox 10. Or how about we just paint 8 of them white, 1 yellow, and 1 green. That is usually what the A main looks like anyway 

SS


----------



## kevinm

Leave one clear and I'll print up some WINDEX stickers for its sponsor.


----------



## Rich Chang

I think they should all just be painted up white with no stickers and have all the qualifiers and mains start with each truck nose to bumper lined up by hand in random order (so the drivers have no clue which truck is their's - they'd all have to hold the brake). Talk about confusion! I think that'd be a hoot!

It was bad enough at the CRL Lansing race with 5 white cars. This would be 10! hoo hoo!


----------



## DerekManchester

Rich Chang said:


> * hoo hoo! *


Your feet don't fit a branch!


----------



## rcsilly

Derek, 
Way to kill that other thread ........... SAY WHAT ?


----------



## DerekManchester

I have that effect. 

OOPS! I edited that after I posted yesterday but I see that it didn't go through.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I prefer white w/white pin striping. Oh, how do these bodies mount in the front anyway?


----------



## John Warner

Aaron Bomia said:


> *I prefer white w/white pin striping. Oh, how do these bodies mount in the front anyway? *


 Aaron, they mount in two sections. First you mount the "main" body section on the chassis, then mount the cab to the body.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

The back of the cab velcros on. There is a floor inside the cab that sits right on top of your shock tower, so the body posts you run now will probably work.


----------



## Rich Chang

I'm sure Aaron will be thinking of a way to get that cab "knocked" off in the first minute of the race so that he will have a weight and aerodynamic advantage. Anything to win for him.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Geez...how'd you guess that one? :thumbsup:



Rich Chang said:


> *I'm sure Aaron will be thinking of a way to get that cab "knocked" off in the first minute of the race so that he will have a weight and aerodynamic advantage. Anything to win for him.  *


----------



## Phat Dakota

It is possible, the cabs are only held on with 4 small strips of velcro. I've seen one of our guys who has one nail the board hard enough and the cab was ejected off the body.

And BTW, how would I go about getting a couple bodies to paint?? I'm assuming there is some kind of list that is being put together and I just need to go to the Hub and pick up a couple from Nick???


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I will be in Lansing on Sunday. You will need to work it out with me if you are interested in painting a few. We don't need them done until March 23rd, so we have some time.


----------



## NTwigs

I don't know how Keith wants to get them to the painters yet. I am hoping the bodies get here by Friday.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Nick, you going to have tables for States?


----------



## NTwigs

Yep, just like the Snowbirds warm-up.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Sweet!!!! Besure to leave room for the _*Big Green Snowplow*_ to turn arround!!!


----------



## John Warner

That reminds me, did anybody ever figure out what happened to that big red toolbox people were looking for???


----------



## Jamie Hanson

You know come states weekend I might have to break out my old woods 12th scale....That is if there will be enough guys to run the class.... I am just looking for a good reason to run roadcoarse again. Had a sedan and sold it because I had NO luck with getting the right tires. So yeah any 12th scales? Let me Know.


----------



## rcsilly

I'll run 1/12th :wave:


----------



## nitrorod

Jamie, There has been a nice size class of 12th scale every week in Lansing. I know that I will be running it at the state race.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Ye'ah... we have been getting 3 heats of 1/12th at each CRL race. I would expect the same at states.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Thanks for the info about picking up the bodies Keith. And if they do come in on Friday I'll just stop by this sunday to pick a couple up.

Also I need directions to the track, since I've never been there before.

Thanks again guys and keep me posted if the bodies come in.


----------



## nitrorod

Andy the track is real easy to get to. Take 96 east to 69 north then take the 3rd exit hang a right then left at the first light all the way to the back of the lot where the cars are is the track. I will be going this weekend if you want me to get them or want to ride together.


----------



## Phat Dakota

J-Rod, If you could pick them up that would be great. I would only have enough time to drive out there pick them up and turn around to drive back. I'll even shoot you a few bucks for delivery, or maybe a beer or two at Hooter's!


----------



## Greg Anthony

Jamie Hanson said:


> *Had a sedan and sold it because I had NO luck with getting the right tires. So yeah any 12th scales? Let me Know. *


Dude, purple and plaid, that's all you need!!! Hey, how about you put that 1/12th together and run this weekend at Robbies??? 

Hammie, you come up too! oops, that's right, you wussed out and sold your 1/12th car...


----------



## Phat Dakota

So any news on the truck bodies being in yet???


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Where are the points at Nick? :wave:


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

No truck bodies yet. Nick says that he will send them with someone to Jackson this weekend. We are talking about having a best paint contest for the Semi Trucks. Norlock is interested, Bad Andy, James Reilly and Fred Baumgartner are too. Nick is looking into a prize or trophy or something for the best paint winner. I'll talk to everyone about it on Sunday.


----------



## SecretSquirrel

You people GET TO WORK!!!! I am trying to get some work done and I keep getting Hobby Talk Mailers - Reply to:....


SS


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Hmmm...if Nick is racing this weekend, then I wonder where Walt, Chuck and Terry will be. Hmmmm. I'm sure Walt needs the rest of this week to recover from the Birds. :lol:


----------



## rcsilly

SecretSquirrel said:


> *You people GET TO WORK!!!! I am trying to get some work done and I keep getting Hobby Talk Mailers - Reply to:....
> 
> 
> SS *


I thought squirrels hibernated during winter , or is that what you call work ............ :devil:


----------



## Rich Chang

Nick - do you know Jesse Ramme's email or contact info? He had showed me some catalog this past Sunday with some place that is selling the HPI Nitro RS4 3's for dirt cheap. I don't remember if it was a catalog you guys use, or something else, however. Can you look up the price of that thing for me?

-Rich


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I never thought I'd see the day Rich inquires about an HPI car. The world is ending! :lol:


----------



## Rich Chang

Since the world is ending, you better sell your r/c stuff. I'll give you $27 for it all.


----------



## DerekManchester

$27.50


----------



## stevent

27.75


----------



## DerekManchester

$28.00


----------



## Greg Anthony

28.69:lol:


----------



## Aaron Bomia

One of my Aaron Bomia signature wrenches is worth more than your Porsche, so $27 might get you some of my soiled toilet paper.:lol:



Rich Chang said:


> *Since the world is ending, you better sell your r/c stuff. I'll give you $27 for it all. *


----------



## NTwigs

I don't know about that, Aaron. I think your kid's soiled diapers are worth more.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Toilet paper, diapers and tools. Just what is it that your working on?


----------



## Rich Chang

Speaking of soiled toilet papaer -- if that shop vac that Nick had to use to suck up that mess you caused in the bathroom a two weeks ago is included in that $27 then we have a deal.

Your stuff *must* be worth a lot because I noticed that Aaron Bomia signature soldering iron you sold Keith at the G.R. CRL is already a hot item on eBay.

-Rich




Aaron Bomia said:


> *One of my Aaron Bomia signature wrenches is worth more than your Porsche, so $27 might get you some of my soiled toilet paper.:lol: *


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I have set the reserve on that "Aaron Bomia" soldering iron at $1,500. I figure that if someone will pay $150 for the first Monster Stock, someone will surely pay $1,500 for an "Aaron Bomia" item.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

If that's the case, then I'll start using them to buy my rc stuff at your place.



NTwigs said:


> *I don't know about that, Aaron. I think your kid's soiled diapers are worth more. *


----------



## Aaron Bomia

If that's the case, then my Reflex should go for a cool $20k then.



Motor City Hamilton said:


> *I have set the reserve on that "Aaron Bomia" soldering iron at $1,500. I figure that if someone will pay $150 for the first Monster Stock, someone will surely pay $1,500 for an "Aaron Bomia" item. *


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Carpet Racing League (2/16 Moved to Lansing) 
Do not go to Jackson this weekend. The 2/16 race has been moved to Lansing. The race will be held at the Hobby Hub Raceway. I'll post a new flyer soon. Here is the schedule for this weekend.

Saturday
Opens at 11:00
Practice 11:00 to 4:30
Club Race at 5:00 (pending # of entries) $10 club race entry fee

Sunday
Open at 7 a.m.
Practice 7 to 9:30
Racing starts at 10 a.m.
CRL entry fee $20 per class (1/18th scale only $10)


----------



## John Warner

*O v a l R a c e r s..............*


This is now official.........


2003 Region 5 Carpet Oval Championship.

Hobby Hub Raceway in Lansing, MI.

Date will be late October.

Approved.

Sanction number 05-03-06.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

OVAL? Yuck! :devil:


----------



## rowle1jt

Aaron Bomia said:


> *OVAL? Yuck! :devil: *


 Circle racing is a lot of fun, chassis setup and maintainence is even more important than road course........


----------



## NTwigs

*speeling klas (spelling class )*

class is in 
OVAL ???
ONROAD ???
John warner
what are these words 

by
JOHN C hello!!!
 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Nick - did my truck bodies come in yet?


----------



## NTwigs

Yep Keith, they're sitting right here!!!


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I already knew that, but things are much more interesting with 10-20 turns, versus two. Plus, who the heck wants to run 50 or more laps. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..... :wave:



rowle1jt said:


> *Circle racing is a lot of fun, chassis setup and maintainence is even more important than road course........  *


----------



## Phat Dakota

NTwigs said:


> *Yep Keith, they're sitting right here!!! *


Hey Nick, make sure Keith gets two of those to Jerrod Glover or one of the other GR guys that will be there to bring back to me so I can paint them. Thanks, Bad Andy.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Phat Dakota said:


> *Hey Nick, make sure Keith gets two of those to Jerrod Glover or one of the other GR guys that will be there to bring back to me so I can paint them. Thanks, Bad Andy. *


Good, you can help me figure out what to do with mine. Painting a car is one thing, but this is gonna be interesting.


----------



## John Warner

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *Good, you can help me figure out what to do with mine. Painting a car is one thing, but this is gonna be interesting. *


Bill, 

Step 1... turn the body upside down.
Step 2... remove the protective cover from the can (color of your choice of course).
Step 3... aim the nozzel towards the area you wish painted.
Step 4... locate the "red" spray button.
Step 5... depress aforementioned button in a downward direction.
Step 6... be sure to empty the entire contents of the can.
Step 7... invert the body, and "shake" out the excess liqued.
Step 8... let dry overnight.
Step 9... marvel at you're new painted creation!!

There ya go, it's painted!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

All in just 9 easy steps.


John Warner said:


> *Bill,
> 
> Step 1... turn the body upside down.
> Step 2... remove the protective cover from the can (color of your choice of course).
> Step 3... aim the nozzel towards the area you wish painted.
> Step 4... locate the "red" spray button.
> Step 5... depress aforementioned button in a downward direction.
> Step 6... be sure to empty the entire contents of the can.
> Step 7... invert the body, and "shake" out the excess liqued.
> Step 8... let dry overnight.
> Step 9... marvel at you're new painted creation!!
> 
> There ya go, it's painted!!
> 
> *


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

That explains that body you were running thursday night.

And just for your information, Mr. Warner, you missed a few steps, like cutting out the cab, scratching your head, and then desperately mashing parts together trying to make sense of the darned body....


----------



## John Warner

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *That explains that body you were running thursday night.
> 
> And just for your information, Mr. Warner, you missed a few steps, like cutting out the cab, scratching your head, and then desperately mashing parts together trying to make sense of the darned body.... *


 mashing parts together???? NOW you know the reason I carry that very large family sized industrial strength bottle of CA in my box, mashing parts together.....?? Naw


----------



## rayj1

*Michigan State Race*

When are the dates for the State Championship Race and practice schedule for the race? Also since it is for the state championships are they going to have a modified 6cell touring class? If they do will it be according to the ROAR ten turn limit?


----------



## Bobby Flack

Is there still racing on tuesday..? If so, how many people have been there and what do they run..?


----------



## NTwigs

Ray- The dates are March 1-2. Saturday we open at 9am for practice. If there is enough interest we will run a club race in the evening.

Sunday, doors open at 7am, racing at 10am. 3 heats and a main. Entry fee is $20 for the class, $15 for any additional.

We will have tables and chairs available for 60 to 70 people.

I haven't used the 10t rule in modified, but I know Walter and some of the other guys will be running 10T motor, practicing for Nationals.

Bobby, we stopped Tuesday racing about a month ago. Before Cleveland we were getting 15 to 20 guys out. The last few tuesday we raced, there were maybe 5 entries. However, we do run practice on Wednesday, and I know a few guys, myself included, are practicing for Nats. We open at 5pm, and generally are open until 10pm.


----------



## Rich Chang

2003 Michigan State Carpet Oval Championship results from this past weekend have been posted to the RCRaceResults.com site.


----------



## Xpressman

Is this fri still oval??? I might have to sepend the weekend in Lansing.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Nick,
Rich talked me into coming this weekend. Plus, I know Walt has a hard time being away from me for more than two weeks, especially, since the Nats are up on us. I'd hate for him to use me as an excuse. "Oh, man. That Aaron guy is so cool. I just wish I could have raced him one more time before the Nats. Now I'll probably end up in the I-main. Waaaaaaahhhhhhhh!" :lol:


----------



## Xpressman

The question that needs to be asked is:

Is anyone going to be practicing with a TRUCK body?


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Speaking of Euro Truck bodies, I'm 99% sure I won't be able to make the fun race in March. Since my wife is due to give birth a week or so from that date, she has decided it is in my best interest (as a husband) for me not to race that close to her due date. So, I ask that Nick brings the carpet to my backyard and we'll race there. Don't mind the 250lbs of frozen dog crap lying around the yard, or the barking neighbor dog. It's all good...


----------



## Rich Chang

You should have planned that better 9 months ago. You could have waited a week or so before you got your groove on with Julie. Remind me not to hire you as a project planner.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I just think you're jealous. I know you want to change some soiled diapers, and since you're not working I think we can find some room at my house for you to be a live-in nanny.



Rich Chang said:


> *You should have planned that better 9 months ago. You could have waited a week or so before you got your groove on with Julie. Remind me not to hire you as a project planner.  *


----------



## Rich Chang

Uh - excuse me, but it was the OTHER way around. *You* were the one who called and woke me from my daily, afternoon siesta and told me I was going racing on Sunday.

-Rich




Aaron Bomia said:


> *Nick,
> Rich talked me into coming this weekend. *


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Rich - Shouldn't you be taking a nap right now? I know Monday's are just helacious for you. Oh, sorry about waking you up at 2:30 p.m. today.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

You would like to think it worked out that way, but you and I know the real truth. You tried to have it look like I decided for us both, based on the e-mails between you and Nick. You were hoping I'd make the decision, even though you had already decided. Oh, yeah. I'm on to your games mister.



Rich Chang said:


> *Uh - excuse me, but it was the OTHER way around. You were the one who called and woke me from my daily, afternoon siesta and told me I was going racing on Sunday.
> 
> -Rich *


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Road Course Michigan State Champs this weekend? Unofficially.

What are the classes again?


----------



## IHAUL

*state race*

class #1 the green and white body class
#2 the white and green body class

(for keith )
:lol: 
:wave:


----------



## Rich Chang

I just woke up from my nap. Thank you for not calling today and disturbing me from my siesta. 

Now, where's my milk and cookies? I think story time is at 4:30p.

-Rich




Aaron Bomia said:


> *Rich - Shouldn't you be taking a nap right now? I know Monday's are just helacious for you. Oh, sorry about waking you up at 2:30 p.m. today.  *


----------



## DerekManchester

Rich Chang said:


> *I just woke up from my nap. Thank you for not calling today and disturbing me from my siesta.
> 
> Now, where's my milk and cookies? I think story time is at 4:30p.
> 
> -Rich *


Once upon a time, in a land far, far away. Was rc land and blah..blah blah and Frenchie pasted a big mad mean man named Aaron The Hacker in the last corner of the Great Race and won. The End


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

DerekManchester said:


> *Once upon a time, in a land far, far away. Was rc land and blah..blah blah and Frenchie pasted a big mad mean man named Aaron The Hacker in the last corner of the Great Race and won. The End  *


Derek's been drinking again.


----------



## walterhenderson

The ? is will he share???


----------



## Rich Chang

The ? is - how do you, Walt, drive when you have some beers in you? If the answer is "Quite Badly" then we will have a couple cases for you to drink on Sunday. :thumbsup: I'm sure Aaron the Bully would gladly chip in.


----------



## SecretSquirrel

I think we need to see how the top 10 from the CRL race on alcohol. 1 beer every 5 laps - 8 minute clock - 3 heats and a main - last man standing

SS


----------



## DerekManchester

Oh! I forgot about the part where Frenchie lives happily ever after with the trophy girl.:lol:


----------



## walterhenderson

Rich, are you sure you want to do that, considering the results from last weekend, remember i was with Jody.


SS, I'm in

Derek, Speeking of trophy girls, you missed a nice one last weekend!!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

walterhenderson said:


> *...Speeking of trophy girls, you missed a nice one last weekend!! *


Thats what the Indoor champs was missing! I nominate any Hooter's Girls!:thumbsup:


----------



## Xpressman

walterhenderson said:


> *Rich, are you sure you want to do that, considering the results from last weekend, remember i was with Jody.*


All I am going to say is "sexy bitch magnet."


----------



## DerekManchester

walterhenderson said:


> *
> Derek, Speeking of trophy girls, you missed a nice one last weekend!! *


Doesn't surprize me. I see my luck is still holding up.


----------



## NTwigs

The Classes running are the Michigan State Champs will be :

Stock Touring

19T Touring

1/12th Stock

Modified Touring

Modified 1/12th

1/18th Scale

Legends

First Class is $20 and additional classes are $15.

Saturday the track will be open at 9am for practice and in the evening there will be a "club" race if there is any interest.

Sunday doors open at 7am, racing will start around 10am.

3 heats and a main.


----------



## NTwigs

Walt, didn't you win State Champs at USA raceway half-cocked???

Oh wait, you're usually half-cocked anyways!! 

Aaron, I think Walt's bringing the Associated team packs from Cleveland from about 5 years ago for ya!! 

And Frenchie, (should we call him Frenchie, considering the political climate right now?) He always goes home with trophy girl... that buff, but awfully stinky, trophy girl himself.. Aarona??

Rich you'd better bring your bat, and maybe a steel chair this weekend!


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Actually, I don't drink anymore. I could never stand drinking beer, so I only drank Long Island Iced Teas. After a few 32oz. LI's I was pretty tipsy, so no more drinking for me.



SecretSquirrel said:


> *I think we need to see how the top 10 from the CRL race on alcohol. 1 beer every 5 laps - 8 minute clock - 3 heats and a main - last man standing
> 
> SS *


----------



## Aaron Bomia

It would be funny if he was beat with that old stuff, now wouldn't it. Maybe I'll run mod too...just for Walt...maybe Walt has a few more Krypton motors lying around...



NTwigs said:


> *Aaron, I think Walt's bringing the Associated team packs from Cleveland from about 5 years ago for ya!!*


----------



## nitrorod

Thats a good one Nick.



NTwigs said:


> *Rich you'd better bring your bat, and maybe a steel chair this weekend! *


----------



## Rich Chang

Sounds like it is going to be more of a WWF event than a R/C race. ;-)

"Can you smeeeellll what the Rock..."

Actually, it would be more applicable as:

"Can you smeeeellll the fart that Aaron let loose?"


----------



## mike vasilion

LMAO
accually, it's WWE now, not WWF. Get it right, bat boy.


----------



## John Warner

Man, talk about NO respect....

first Frenchy, now bat boy??

Life must really suck to be Italian!

:dude:


----------



## mike vasilion

John Warner said:


> *Man, talk about NO respect....
> 
> first Frenchy, now bat boy??
> 
> Life must really suck to be Italian!
> 
> :dude: *


who's Italian?


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Don't worry...I'll eat more junk food for Sunday's MAIN EVENT. You'll all be sorry...



Rich Chang said:


> *"Can you smeeeellll the fart that Aaron let loose?" *


----------



## John Warner

mike vasilion said:


> *who's Italian? *


 Well. let's see.... I believe Ernie Provetti is, I know my wife is (Russo), and you?????


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I'm French-Canadian, or otherwise known as a mutt. Hey, didn't Shania Twain marry some guy with a first name of Mutt?


----------



## DerekManchester

Aaron Bomia said:


> *I'm French-Canadian, or otherwise known as a mutt. Hey, didn't Shania Twain marry some guy with a first name of Mutt? *


English-Germam. I'm a nice guy but don't TICK ME OFF!:devil:


----------



## Greg Anthony

I'm 100% AMERICAN!!!!:dude:


----------



## Tim Stamper

Irish, German, Lithuanian, and Shawnee Indian.

And you guys wondered how I got my temper, sheesh.

Who are you kidding Greg. Why should we believe that you are american. We cannot even prove that you are Human.

See ya this weekend.

Tim


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Greg Anthony said:


> *I'm 100% AMERICAN!!!!:dude: *


Greg - don't you mean 100% Toolbox.:lol:


----------



## Greg Anthony

Hey, big ears... Your car will be 100% broken for that comment!


----------



## mike vasilion

John Warner said:


> *Well. let's see.... I believe Ernie Provetti is, I know my wife is (Russo), and you????? *


For your information, I happen to be Greek. But if you call me a geek, I might have to have you rubbed out.
mike


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I'll stay clear of you this Sunday then.



DerekManchester said:


> *English-Germam. I'm a nice guy but don't TICK ME OFF!:devil: *


----------



## NTwigs

I just want to congratulate all the guys from our track that went to nationals:

Chuck Lonergan- National Champ 1/12 Masters and Stock Touring

Walter Henderson- 8th A 1/12 Modified and 7th B Modified Touring

Dan Miles- 3rd B Stock Touring and 4th A 1/12 Stock

Jody Flipse- 6th D Stock Touring and 10th C 1/12 Stock

Terry Rott - 1st B 1/12 Modified and 2nd C Modified Touring

Odus Christian- 2nd E Stock Touring and 8th D 1/12 Stock

Good Job Guys!!!!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Where did the toolboxes finish?


----------



## Rich Chang

The results are on www.rcraceresults.com .

-Rich


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I see Nick finally decided to save this thread. I'm glad I didn't go, because I wouldn't want anyone knowing where I finished. :lol:


----------



## NTwigs

Aaron, your batteries finished 6th in the E Stock Touring.  

I think Greg finished 3rd in the C 1/12th stock and 5th in the D Stock Touring.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I think you should make Walt run those batteries at the CRL fun run.

Hey, what mod winds do you have anyway? I might visit tomorrow or Sat.



NTwigs said:


> Aaron, your batteries finished 6th in the E Stock Touring.


----------



## NTwigs

Aaron, all I have right now is a Ti 9T double. I might have to talk to Uncle Walter and see what he has.


----------



## DerekManchester

NTwigs said:


> Uncle Walter


And I thought he was your long lost twin.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Hey Derek, I think you should list the HPI Challenge race & date in your signature area. 



DerekManchester said:


> And I thought he was your long lost twin.


----------



## Roddude65

Ack!!!!

the thread was almost killed .....

See everybody at the CRL ender tomorrow

:dude:


----------



## rcsilly

CRL season ender = :thumbsup:


----------



## tommckay

The guys running the Cab over bodies were a wild bunch on the track!


----------



## SecretSquirrel

It was some of the most curteous driving I have ever witnessed.

Heard on the driver stand...
"Excuse me, but can I pass you at the end of the straight?
"Why Yes. Let me move over so you can go by."
"Why thank you."

:jest: 

That is my story and I am sticking to it
SS


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Jim - Why is there pink paint rubbed down the side of my green truck? Hmmm.... Clean driving...

What I heard on the stand was lots of laughing.


----------



## SecretSquirrel

So maybe the conversation was more like 

- WHAM!!!! 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!!!!

- WHAM!!!! 

SS


----------



## Guest

From a spectators point of view it was a blast to watch. That was the most hitting and slaming I have seen all year, and after the races everyone walked off the drivers stand still talking nice. :jest:


----------



## NTwigs

It's getting to be summer time, and I'll be posting our race schedule within the next several weeks. 

We are trying to get a section of the parking lot in front of the track paved for r/c car use only. I have asked for estimates and I'm just waiting to hear back on them.


----------



## kenb

Nick
road course this sunday ??


----------



## NTwigs

Ken, Yes we are running road couse this Sunday. I promise I'll get you out sooner than the last time you were here!


----------



## nitrorod

MOD 12th Scale is all I have to say.


----------



## kenb

Nick
It was a good time as usual, and It was still Light when I got home!
hope the news is good next week (cheap) or at least reasonable.


----------



## Roddude65

hey Nick .... whats the shedule for this weekend ... Indoor or Outdoor??? the trolls at work have finally given me a weekend off .....

Eric

:dude:


----------



## gasman

how much longer will your indoor track be open nick?


----------



## Greg Anthony

*Summer Racing*

Nick,

Hey bud, when is the racing going to start outside? Have you set any dates yet for the Summer Classic?


----------



## NTwigs

Hey Greg, I haven't set any dates yet. I have a meeting with the landlord on Wednesday. I'll know more specifics then.

Also, we will be running our last road course carpet day on Sunday April 27. For those of you who haven't picked up your points award, give me a call.


----------



## Rich Chang

Who are the points award winners?


----------



## NTwigs

Oops, I forgot to post the winners. Well, here they are:

Sedan Stock
1st 303 pts Chuck Lonergan

2nd 301 pts Jason Exelby

3rd 299 pts Damon Converse

4th 291 pts Tom Heys

5th 275 pts Rich Chang

6th 269 pts Odus Christian

7th 266 pts A.J. Keresztes

8th 256 pts Chris Diamond


1/12th Stock

1st 294 pts Jeremy Otis

2nd 294 pts Tom Heys

3rd 288 pts Jerrod Glover

4th 210 pts Rich Chang

5th 197 pts Odus Christian


19T Sedan

1st 306 pts Jeff Cook

2nd 306 pts Mike Vasilion

3rd 196 pts Rick Bol

The point awards were given to the classes that had at least one heat at each of the points races.


----------



## gasman

:roll: :jest:


----------



## Greg Anthony

what did you use as the tie breaker in 1/12th stock?


----------



## Rich Chang

Thanks, Nick! Nice job to the winners!


----------



## NTwigs

Greg, the computer figured the winner by the number of races attended and the performance of the racer. I believe Jeremy won one race day and Tom's best finish was a second.

Rich, I have a couple of points mugs for you.

The points that are posted are people who have points mugs coming to them.


----------



## Greg Anthony

How perfect for trophies from Lansing, Beer mugs! :tongue:


----------



## nitrorod

Nick or anyone eles know how to get ahold of Steve, I would like to get that car he has for sale. e-mail me at [email protected] or post here.

Nick if I can set it up go get that car from Steve can I get my Beer mug friday night or saturaday sometime?


----------



## NTwigs

Jerrod, I'll get a hold of Steve, and give me a call at the shop tommorrow.


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> Nick if I can set it up go get that car from Steve can I get my Beer mug friday night or saturaday sometime?


I do hope those wonderful mugs come pre-filled with the winners choice of his/her quality beverage. Make mine a double whiskey & coke please!!


----------



## Greg Anthony

hold the coke?


----------



## John Warner

Greg Anthony said:


> hold the coke?


Just wave the bottle over the top, and call it good!!


----------



## Greg Anthony

that's whay I'm talkin about!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

nitrorod said:


> Nick or anyone eles know how to get ahold of Steve, I would like to get that car he has for sale...


And here I thought you were buying that B4?  One of these days, someone will get that car.......


----------



## Mac The Knife

Hey jerrod,,,, YGM


----------



## nitrorod

Nick I would but I can't find the number....



NTwigs said:


> Jerrod, I'll get a hold of Steve, and give me a call at the shop tommorrow.


----------



## NTwigs

517-351-5843. Steve is anxiously awaiting your call.


----------



## NTwigs

Just a reminder guys, this will be the last Sunday for the carpet season. Whew!!!

Man, am I looking forward to outdoor racing or what??

I should have our outdoor schedule posted shortly.


----------



## kenb

Nick
Instead of sugar water how about de-icer.....


----------



## kenb

Nick
Brian wants to run so I gues you have two for the last indoor, could run 19 turn and make that 4!, oh and buggys .......6


----------



## Roddude65

NTwigs said:


> Just a reminder guys, this will be the last Sunday for the carpet season. Whew!!!
> 
> Man, am I looking forward to outdoor racing or what??
> 
> I should have our outdoor schedule posted shortly.


Thanks for a great Indoor season Nick .... and please post the Outdoor schedule soon. Some of us need to get the weekends off to come race.

:dude:


----------



## Greg Anthony

Any word on race dates yet?


----------



## Greg Anthony

Nick, you still alive??? 

How about a East/West F1 Shootout at the Summer Classic?


----------



## NTwigs

Hey Greg what's up?? It looks like our first race will be on Monday, May 26. I was originally shooting for this weekend, but I forgot that it was Mother's day on Sunday. :freak: 

I should have the rest of the dates shortly.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Cool, sounds like fun Nick.


----------



## NTwigs

Currently, we are planning to run at the same location as the indoor track. 

If that does not work out, we do have an alternate venue to use.


----------



## Roddude65

*Season Opener*

hey twiggy ... sounds like a plan for the 26th .... 

:dude:


----------



## Fred Knapp

NTwigs said:


> Currently, we are planning to run at the same location as the indoor track.
> 
> If that does not work out, we do have an alternate venue to use.


Nick, what time of day are you going to get the festivites started and has the venue changed?
Fred


----------



## Greg Anthony

Ya, what he said!


----------



## NTwigs

The venue hasn't changed, we'll be running at the carpet track location.

We'll set the track up on Saturday, and the track will open at 9am on Monday. Racing will start at 12:30pm. Entry fee is $5 w/ pitting outside, and $10 w/ pitting inside.

Hope to see everyone there!!


----------



## Greg Anthony

NTwigs said:


> the track will open at 9am on Monday. Racing will start at 12:30pm.


Are you on crack??? I've heard of Wed. racing, but Monday racing?

Will there be power provided outside?

See ya Fri


----------



## NTwigs

We will have limited power outside. We'll be using a generator for powering the computer and PA system.


----------



## Fred Knapp

NTwigs said:


> We will have limited power outside. We'll be using a generator for powering the computer and PA system.


I will bring mine and help supply power for those who may need it.
Fred.


----------



## Roddude65

NTwigs said:


> We'll set the track up on Saturday, and the track will open at 9am on Monday.



I guess that means that Sunday will be an all day practice day? .... also Nick could you get me some parts for that weekend? I need the cvd's like those on the NTC3 RTR probibly like a whole set (4 cvd's) so I have a few spares. Or do the electric ones fit? I have heard that they dont and that they do. Also any word on the 2 speed parts? thanks a bunch

E

:dude:


----------



## walterhenderson

Eric,on the you build versions they are the same. The rtr's use a different type of bone.(instead of the cup being on the bone they are on the axle shaft). However if you use the whole assembly from the team kits they will work fine. Walter


----------



## Greg Anthony

Walt, you goingt o just be running Nitro, or are you going to run Mod sedan too? You doing any MARS races this year with the B4?


----------



## walterhenderson

lets see the mws race in toledo this weekend(nitro sedan),next week the Reedy Race in cali(mod sedan),a wedding(not mine),jackson mars race, electric onroad nats the end of june in NC. I think that is right!!!

Walter


----------



## Roddude65

walterhenderson said:


> Eric,on the you build versions they are the same. The rtr's use a different type of bone.(instead of the cup being on the bone they are on the axle shaft). However if you use the whole assembly from the team kits they will work fine. Walter


Thanks a bunch Walter ...


----------



## Greg Anthony

Nick, is the first race going to be Monday the 26th, or Sunday the 25th??? Some of us have to work, (ok Holiday pay and a comp day, but non the less will be in the office)


----------



## Greg Anthony

What's the good word Nick?


----------



## Phat Dakota

NTwigs said:


> It looks like our first race will be on Monday, May 26.
> I should have the rest of the dates shortly.


Hey Nick, could give me an idea of what classes you guys will be running on the 26th? Mainly will there be any Rubber Nitro or F-1 classes? I'll try and gather up a group from GR to come out.


----------



## NTwigs

Hey guys, sorry I haven't been around. I'm still recovering from the MARS race last weekend. Yes, we will be racing on Monday May 26. It looks like we will be running in Frandor. I'll be posting the exact location tommorrow.


----------



## Greg Anthony

will anything be going on Sunday?


----------



## NTwigs

Greg, the track will be setup on Saturday. If you want come up to practice, you're more than welcome to.


----------



## Greg Anthony

is anyone else going to be there, will there be a generator out there, and what about the scoring computer and what not?


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I've got to ask a stupid question. What's with the Monday racing thing anyway?


----------



## Bobby Flack

Its memorial day..


----------



## NTwigs

Aaron, we were going to race on Sunday, but, I have to be at a baptism . I'm the godfather, and I couldn't duck out to run races. So, since it's a holiday, I thought we would hold a race.


----------



## Barry Z

Hey Bob, what have you and the old man been up to ?


----------



## Ted Flack

Barry Z said:


> Hey Bob, what have you and the old man been up to ?


Barry,
Well lets see: Cleveland, then a few weeks of oval practice, then the Snowbirds, then the Oval Nationals all of which was interfered with by too darn much work. Then more work, now we're trying to run some gas on-road for me and Bobby is getting ready to go to the on-road nationals.

Other than all that, not much. How about you?

Ted


----------



## Barry Z

Hey Ted,
Nothing much. Took a shot at RC planes. Drilled one into the ground
and split another one in half. I went to Lazer a couple a weeks ago which
was nice and went to Canton last week which wasn't.... I'm going to do
electric this summer and probably try and sell my nitro TC3. I'm looking at the new HPI R40 gas car and will probably get one for next summer (maybe). I wanted to race this weekend but looks like the weather isn't going to cooperate. Nankin Hardware is running on Sunday in a church
parking lot somewhere near Wayne road and Cherryhill but they don't start till 2 PM !!!!!! Don't see how that's going to work. 
See you around, I'm sure........


----------



## Ted Flack

We want to race this weekend too. The weather looks bad but it will probably change...I hope. Lazer is probably our choice for Sunday. Might even go to Lansing Monday too...depending on weather.


----------



## DISH

Hey Barry, planes are fun YAAAAAY! Hobby Hubs running Monday? Any nitro racers? I'm with the family Sat. and Sun. I hear it's gonna be cold all weekend....bummer! Would anyone want to race F1's in Lansing?


----------



## goodnplenty

i will be there unless it [email protected]@@ns. brian


----------



## Roddude65

if it doesnt rain I will be doing nitro and probibly stock or 19t tc depending on what everyone else has to run ....

:dude:


----------



## nitrorod

So Nick where we racing and what time you starting?



NTwigs said:


> Hey guys, sorry I haven't been around. I'm still recovering from the MARS race last weekend. Yes, we will be racing on Monday May 26. It looks like we will be running in Frandor. I'll be posting the exact location tommorrow.


----------



## NTwigs

J-Rod- We'll be racing out in front of the hobby shop in Frandor. Track demensions will be 130' x 65'. Track opens at 9am racing will start between 12pm and 1pm. 3 heats and a main. Entry fee is still $5. Hope to see everyone there!!


----------



## DISH

Hey Ted, you and Bobby going Monday?


----------



## Ted Flack

DISH said:


> Hey Ted, you and Bobby going Monday?


Well, to tell you the truth, I don't know yet. Kinda depends on weather. We might go Sunday to Lazer and /or Monday to Lansing, again, depends on weather.

I'll let you know tomorrow night. After I check out the weather.

Ted

p.s. Did you notice that my weekend is being controlled by...WEATHER!



p.p.s. Did I tell you my wife's name is Weather?


----------



## rayj1

*Speaking of Wives.*

Mines getting a little irritated asking me when/where I'm going racing this weekend(depends on the weather) My answer: I don't know yet...haven't decided yet. Gawd they hate getting a dose of there own medicine...hehehehe. I do HATE this Michigan weather crap!!


----------



## Ted Flack

New weather report (no not my wife-her name really isn't weather), anyway........rain today and no rain again until Wednesday, ya-ho!

Bobby and I will report back later with results of the honey-do list and let you know if we will be there Monday.

Ted


----------



## rayj1

*Tire selection for Mondays race.*

In mod sedan I'd like to run rubber tires. I hope we have enough guys who will run rubber tires and mod. I can run foam but would rather not. A couple of big races coming up so I need to get the practice with rubber.

Nitro sedan I can run either but would perfer foam.


----------



## Bobby Flack

I'm hoping to run mod.. I'm gonna run rubber. If theres a foam class, then ill still run rubber.

Definetly Nitro foam though.


----------



## Greg Anthony

I'll see you guy at Lazer Sunday, I'll b running mod rubber and testing tires on the mod 1/12th


----------



## Roddude65

Well I just checked the weather (not a wife or girlfriends name) it looks good for racing so long as I am home at a reasonable hour on Monday to take Jamie (aka Weather) to dinner. Monday will definately be at Nicks ... the Question is about Sunday. Practice in Taylor with my old Chums or go try a new track at Lazer ... the choices and sacrifices one must make for our hobby .....

:dude:


----------



## Barry Z

OK, who's going where ?


----------



## Greg Anthony

Lazer Sunday, then working monday....  

Next weekend Lansing Sunday

Weekend after that Lazer points race


----------



## Rich Chang

Nick - I'll see you Monday! Do you have my beer mugs from the Hobby Hub winter points series? We should break them in at Trippers. 

I guess I should go over my r/c stuff. I haven't touched any r/c stuff since the Lazer points race.


----------



## Bobby Flack

We are going to Lazer Sunday, and probably Lansing Monday.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Three quick questions- Where is the track in Lansing (directions from G.R.), what time do you start, and do you run an F-1 class?  :devil: 

And Rich- LOVE THE RADIO!!!


----------



## Rich Chang

From what I am told the racing this Monday will be at the Frandor Mall (where the Hobby Hub store is located) and *not* at the Lansing Outlet mall (where the carpet track is located).

The track will be open for practice at 9:00a and racing starts at noon or 1:00p.

Eric - was your buddy able to figure out where the battery drain was?

-Rich


----------



## DamageIncRacing

How do you get to the track? I have been there but John drove and I was sleeping and don't know how to get there.

And Rich, it was a combination of a loose solder connection and a bad cell in the batteries. Did a little resoldering and got some new batteries in it an now I only have to recharge it every couple of weeks or so. :devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Oh- will there be F-1 racing?!  :devil:


----------



## kevinm

Directions to the Hobby Hub if you're coming from G.R.:

1) Take I-96 to I-69/US-127 (same as if you're going to the carpet track)
2) Take US-127 south (just after the carpet track exit)
3) Take Saginaw St. exit
4) Turn left at the 2nd street (1st steet is one-way. Could get messy.)
5) Turn right between Red Lobster and McDonalds into Frandor Mall.
6) Look around. It's got to be here somewhere!


F-1 cars? Don't know, better bring a few others with you.


----------



## nitrorod

I second that one Rich.




Rich Chang said:


> Nick - I'll see you Monday! Do you have my beer mugs from the Hobby Hub winter points series? We should break them in at Trippers.


----------



## Greg Anthony

I hope all you guy have fun tomorrow, and let me know how many runs Bobby finishes,,, so far this weekend he's 0 for 4.... :jest:


----------



## Roddude65

*0-8*

Bobby why did you give me your bad luck?!?!?!?!?!?

:dude:


----------



## Greg Anthony

oh brother!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Nick, had a great time for your season opener.
Fred :thumbsup:


----------



## rayj1

*Season Opener*

Hi Nick. Thanks for a fun time! The few times I've raced in Lansing I've always enjoyed it. RayJ


----------



## MADCOW

*Monday's race*

Nick,
Thanks for putting on a great race. Cody had a blast in his first road course race (even if he broke in both races). He'll get the hang of it, besides it gives his Dad something to fix!! Might have to get one of those cool Nitro's now though.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Nick,
Are you racing this weekend?


----------



## Greg Anthony

is anyone there?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Greg Anthony

I even called the show and was told "he's not here yet, but he's supposed to be." oops...


----------



## Fred Knapp

He was supposed to give Rich that beer mug, not use it. :lol:


----------



## Greg Anthony

D'oh..... :jest:


----------



## NTwigs

Hi Greg, We aren't racing this weekend. we'll probably run next Saturday. I should be posting the dates tommorrow.

Too many things going on and not enough time to do them in. :drunk:


----------



## Greg Anthony

son of a....


----------



## kevinm

Saturday????


----------



## Rich Chang

Yeah, he better wash it before he gives it to me.

-Rich




knapster said:


> He was supposed to give Rich that beer mug, not use it. :lol:


----------



## NTwigs

Yep, Saturday. I didn't want to conflict with Lazer points day. So Saturday June 7th. I believe we'll be running at the office complex across from Frandor. It is called Pointe North. I'll fill everyone in next week.


----------



## Mac The Knife

NTwigs said:


> Yep, Saturday. I didn't want to conflict with Lazer points day. So Saturday June 7th. I believe we'll be running at the office complex across from Frandor. It is called Pointe North. I'll fill everyone in next week.



Hey, Maybe Jimmy's Pub would let us pit inside!! But then Walt would miss all of his heats, and would be hustling quarters for the "Video" game.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Nick, 
so, what's the deal? are we still going to be running at the Pointe North office complex across from Frandor? What time wil the track be set up?


----------



## Greg Anthony

um, anyone there?


----------



## Bobby Flack

.........and the location and schedule for Saturday is..........


----------



## Greg Anthony

You up for Mod Bobby?


----------



## walterhenderson

racing will be across the street (to the north) from frandor,in the pointe north office complex. If its not raining the track will get set up fri nite.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Thanks Walt!!! you gonna run Mod or Nitro?


----------



## walterhenderson

both with rain tires


----------



## NTwigs

The directions to the new track are..

From Grand Rapids, I-96E to I-69E to US-127S. Take 127S to the second exit (Saginaw St, M-43), Turn left at the second light. Go straight until you reach Coolidge Rd (first light past Frandor, heading East) then turn left. When you come to the light, make another left. You will see the Pointe North office complex on the right. Turn in at the first drive for Pointe North, and go around to the back.

From Detroit/ Ann Arbor, I-96W to US-127N. Take 127N to the the Saginaw St/ M-43 exit. Turn right at the light and go straight through until you reach Coolidge Rd (first light past Frandor), then turn left. When you reach the light, turn left again, and you will see the Pointe North office complex on the right. Take the first drive for the complex and go around to the back.

For those of you using mapquest, the address is 3401 E Saginaw, Lansing, 48912.

Track will open a 9am, racing between 12pm and 1pm. Entry fee is $5.00. Hope to see everyone there!!!


----------



## Xpressman

walterhenderson said:


> both with rain tires


I have super narrow X-patterns I will sell. hehehehe I also have some Xpress treaded tires that are really soft should move alot of water. Walter check your e-mail.

Brian


----------



## Bobby Flack

What's up this weekend?


----------



## NTwigs

Sorry Bobby, no racing this weekend. We'll be racing again when you are in NC.

Here's the Hobby Hub racing schedule-

June 29
July 13
July 18-20 HPI Challenge (in Jackson)
Aug 3 Summer Classic warm-up
Aug 9-10 Summer Classic
Aug 17
Aug 31

After August, we'll see what the weather holds.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I'm thinking about selling my TC3 touring car and all the extra parts that I have accumulated. Anyone who has seen it or seen it run, knows that it is a pretty decent car. This is the chassis that I have moved the batteries into a 4/2 configuration. I'll have to think about a price and maybe what radio equipment (if any) the buyer would like with it. Anyone interested, feel free to e-mail me. I'll probably get more serious about selling it as we get closer to the carpet season.

Keith


----------



## Xpressman

Motor City Hamilton said:


> . I'll probably get more serious about selling it as we get closer to the carpet season.
> 
> Keith


Hammy is wifey taking away the r/c car fund???? Or are you just going to concentrate on the 1/18th. We want the scope.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I am saving to buy a full-size car for the 2004 season at Waterford. I am also trying to save for a wedding. That doesn't leave much room for R/C. I am looking to buy a 1/12th scale car and race that next season. They are just less work for me. I've raced them for long enough that I won't need to try 100 different set-ups to find that last 0.2 seconds that Aaron, Walt and Dave had on me last year in touring car. Plus, I can still organize the CRL and have more time to enjoy things.

Cari is very supportive of my racing obsession. She wants me to have a full-size car as much as I do. She's even putting money aside to help fund it. She plans to attend every race and even help crew. I am starting to get serious about the big cars. I have taken an autocross school, two Skip Barber single day events and a performance sports car driving school. At the end of this month I am flying to Lakeland, Florida to race NASCAR on the road-course. This will be a two day complete with passing techniques. The closer to the school is a 30 lap race. 

Brian - keep your eyes open up there at Waterford for ITC or ITB cars. I don't think I'm ready for ITA or spec Miata. I want to start out without a ton of horsepower. It's safer and I think I'll learn more.

That's the scoop.


----------



## Xpressman

Motor City Hamilton said:


> I am saving to buy a full-size car for the 2004 season at Waterford. I am also trying to save for a wedding. That doesn't leave much room for R/C. I am looking to buy a 1/12th scale car and race that next season. They are just less work for me. I've raced them for long enough that I won't need to try 100 different set-ups to find that last 0.2 seconds that Aaron, Walt and Dave had on me last year in touring car. Plus, I can still organize the CRL and have more time to enjoy things.
> 
> Cari is very supportive of my racing obsession. She wants me to have a full-size car as much as I do. She's even putting money aside to help fund it. She plans to attend every race and even help crew. I am starting to get serious about the big cars. I have taken an autocross school, two Skip Barber single day events and a performance sports car driving school. At the end of this month I am flying to Lakeland, Florida to race NASCAR on the road-course. This will be a two day complete with passing techniques. The closer to the school is a 30 lap race.
> 
> Brian - keep your eyes open up there at Waterford for ITC or ITB cars. I don't think I'm ready for ITA or spec Miata. I want to start out without a ton of horsepower. It's safer and I think I'll learn more.
> 
> That's the scoop.


Keith,

Sounds good to me. I will keep my eyes and ears open. 

"It's safer and I think I'll learn more."

I remeber when sex was safe and racing was dangerous. No wait...I'm not that old. lol

Brian


----------



## Greg Anthony

ha ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith, we'll have a talk this weekend...


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I'll be there Friday night for the Kart racing, then heading back to D-Town.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Jody,
I heard you had quit the wipe out with you 8th scale? 
Pushed every thing from the rear over the front axle, even ripped the head off the engine. Damn thats to bad
Fred


----------



## NTwigs

Just a reminder, we'll be racing SUNDAY in Frandor. I promise there won't be a ski jump.


----------



## NTwigs

Just another reminder, we'll be racing Sunday June 29th, at Frandor, (where we ran the Memorial day race). Track opens at 9am, racing between 12 and 1pm. Still only $5 to race. We'll be removing the Ski Jump tonight. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## Ted Flack

I was all set to go try the new pavement in Grand Rapids but I let the weather forecast scare me away (plus it was raining here), so it looks like I will be in good old Lansing Sunday.

What are you going to do to remove the jump?

See ya tomorrow.
Ted


----------



## Mac The Knife

Ancient Chinese secret,,,,,,

Actually, we found a leveling compound that we had used in DeWitt works really well. It sets up fast, gets hard as a rock, and the compound we put down for the memorial day race is still in place.


----------



## NTwigs

Just a reminder guys, we will NOT be racing this Sunday. The race director needs time to get the dirt track operational. :drunk:


----------



## Greg Anthony

what was that, we're racing at the dirt track???? :tongue:


----------



## KawadaKid

U guys can all come join us In Grand Rapids on saturday.


----------



## NTwigs

Just a reminder, we'll be racing this Sunday, in Frandor. Track will open at 10am. Racing between 12pm and 1pm. Still only $5 to race.

Hope to see everyone there,

Nick


----------



## Greg Anthony

Any dates on the Classic yet? it's a Lazer Points day, see you guys next time...


----------



## NTwigs

Greg, the Summer Classic will be Aug 9-10.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Sweet!!! now, here's the million dollar question, where is it going to be ran?


----------



## Mac The Knife

Gee Nick, looks like all your weekends are ate up with running races in August. Whatta life!

Here's the Hobby Hub racing schedule-

June 29
July 13
July 18-20 HPI Challenge (in Jackson)
Aug 3 Summer Classic warm-up
Aug 9-10 Summer Classic
Aug 17
Aug 31

After August, we'll see what the weather holds.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Greg Anthony

Steve, is there a flier online for the summer Classic? A couple guys are interested in coming up from Columbus...


----------



## Mac The Knife

Nope, I think Nick should enlist his dad to breakout the Powerpoint, and make one up,,,, Interesting to see that there is a Hobby Hub in Kuala Lumper. ( www.hobbyhub.net )


----------



## DerekManchester

Mac The Knife said:


> Nope, I think Nick should enlist his dad to breakout the Powerpoint, and make one up,,,, Interesting to see that there is a Hobby Hub in Kuala Lumper. ( www.hobbyhub.net )


Yup! Nick had better be on his dad's good side. Or he will ship him off there. :lol:


----------



## Greg Anthony

Does that mean Walt or Jody will get the apartmant?


----------



## Mac The Knife

Greg Anthony said:


> Does that mean Walt or Jody will get the apartmant?



They both had it friday night,,, Nick ended up sleeping at the track,,, Now that paints a picture I don't want to watch!


----------



## Greg Anthony

I know, opn the ride back to the track J-rod annointed the side of Nick's jeep... that wasn't a pretty picture.....


----------



## Bobby Flack

Where is the Summer Classic going to be run???


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Why? Are you going to run your G4 there? :tongue: 

I heard you're selling, or have already sold, your dirt stuff. What's up with that? :drunk: 



Bobby Flack said:


> Where is the Summer Classic going to be run???


----------



## Fred Knapp

Rodney-J, what in the heck did you do?



Greg Anthony said:


> I know, opn the ride back to the track J-rod annointed the side of Nick's jeep... that wasn't a pretty picture.....


----------



## NTwigs

I will have a flyer up in a day or two. I believe we will be running over by Sears. I think I have found a nice FLAT spot. I'll have to take some measurements to be sure.

As Kevin Marcy once stated- "It's the travelling, day changing, Hobby Hub parking lot series". We've changed dates, locations and times. We have our own around town series here in Lansing. I think I'll call it...LORS... Lansing Onroad Racing Series. Kinda like SARS but better! :freak: 

Anyways, we'll be building the layout for the Classic on Sunday.


----------



## nitrorod

Tried a new paint on Nicks Jeep......




knapster said:


> Rodney-J, what in the heck did you do?


----------



## Greg Anthony

j- was it the color or texture you were trying to change?


----------



## kevinm

Actually, I was calling it the RRL - Random Racing League. Maybe you could give 2 free laps to whoever correctly guesses the location of the next race?


----------



## Roddude65

no Nick is a little bit better than random .... but the Relocated Racing League might be good ........

anywho .... Hey Nick if you get a chance call me about our conversation on Monday ... thanks

:dude:


----------



## NTwigs

Eric, I should have your new toy, by next weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roddude65

Thanks a bunch Nick !!!

:dude:


----------



## NTwigs

Hey Guys, I just want remind everyone that indoor season is just around the corner. I'm hoping we'll be running in a couple of weeks.

Also, this Sunday, we are hosting our last outdoor race for the year. We'll be running at the same location of the Summer Classic. Entry fee is $5, track opens at 10am, racing at 1pm. Hope to see ya there.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Almost time to start talking about the CRL. I'll post a new thread next week and start getting dates in order.


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi Nick,

No end of summer classic?

-Rich


----------



## Mac The Knife

There is talk of an "End of Country Creek" race,,,, but that involves dirt......


----------



## NTwigs

Nope, no end of Summer Classic this year. Attendance hasn't been consistant enough to warant another trophy race so soon after the Summer Classic.

Plus, if we start running indoors, we won't have any track equipment, because, it'll be at the indoor track.

We may, however, another parking lot race this summer, depending on the start of the indoor season.


----------



## psycho02

Nick I am looking at coming down to lansing to race this winter, What is your indoor schedule?


----------



## NTwigs

Hi Ken, our road course schedule will be...

Tuesday- Racing..Open at 4pm racing 7pm. 2 heats and a main.

Wednesday- Practice.. Open at 4pm.

Sunday- Racing Open at 9am racing at 12:30pm. 3 heats and a main.

This is our tenative schedule. It is the same one that we used last year.


----------



## psycho02

That sounds pretty cool. How late do you stay open on wed for practice?


----------



## NTwigs

Usually 10pm.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Same facility as last year?


----------



## NTwigs

It's about 85% chance we'll be in the same spot. Today, I'm looking a couple of other spots, just in case.


----------



## davz

How about changing this Sunday's race to next Sunday. I don't think I can make it this Sunday!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
I guess I thught it was next Sunday, I couldn't remember what you told me Nick.


----------



## mike vasilion

davz said:


> How about changing this Sunday's race to next Sunday. I don't think I can make it this Sunday!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> I guess I thught it was next Sunday, I couldn't remember what you told me Nick.


***...


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Maybe you should look in Jackson.  



NTwigs said:


> It's about 85% chance we'll be in the same spot. Today, I'm looking a couple of other spots, just in case.


----------



## NTwigs

Sorry Dave, I'm trying to get dirt race together for next Sunday.

Aaron- I've been to the Jackson CRL race... What a dump!!


----------



## DynoMoHum

So what about Oval Nick?

I haven't seen anything posted over in the oval section...


----------



## NTwigs

Glenn, It's over in the "Oval track discussion" section.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Glenn, Go turn left into the oval section


----------



## DynoMoHum

I was turning left over into the "Oval Racing" section... I guess I needed to hang another left into the "Oval Track Discusion" section... 

Hey... they've got more then 2 turns over in that section.. maybe their trying to make road racers out of us...


----------



## Greg Anthony

go straight, turn left, go straight, turn left, go straight, turn left, go straight, turn left, go straight, turn left, go straight, turn left, go straight, turn left, go straight, turn left.... :drunk: :drunk: :drunk:


----------



## Roddude65

Greg Anthony said:


> go straight, turn left, go straight, turn left, go straight, turn left, go straight, turn left, go straight, turn left, go straight, turn left, go straight, turn left, go straight, turn left....



OH NO .... Greg was converted into a Roundy Round Guy ..... OH NO.....

we will forever miss the man we all knew as "The Toolbox"

:dude:


----------



## CRL sandbagger

Roddude65 said:


> OH NO .... Greg was converted into a Roundy Round Guy ..... OH NO.....
> 
> we will forever miss the man we all knew as "The Toolbox"
> 
> :dude:


He's on tour. Get your tickets Now! Plenty still available. OH Wait! all of them are.


----------



## kevinm

Greg is multi-talented. He can do damage on road courses AND ovals.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Thanks you guys, you really know how to make a guys feel.... Too bad Hank woudl boot me off here if I said what I really feel.... please see Pimp for those comments! :dude:


----------



## kevinm

As they say on the Fox NASCAR telecasts:

"We kid because we care."



or was that:

"We kid because we can" ??


----------



## Roddude65

option number 2 is the correct answer ....

:dude:


----------



## Bobby Flack

Actually guys.. Greg runs MARS too so he's got all angles covered.


----------



## NTwigs

Hey guys, just a reminder, indoor sseason is approaching... I hope to have everything up a running by the weekend of Sept 19th. I know everyone is anxiously waiting for the start.

Also, we have received the ROAR Region 5 On-road Carpet Champs. The will be hosted from November 7th throught the 9th, 2003. Stay tuned for more details.  

Nick


----------



## Greg Anthony

Nick, is that going to be a true 3-day race, or is that going to be a practice day and a 2-day race?


----------



## NTwigs

Friday will be a practice day , with qualifiers on Saturday and the mains on Sunday.


----------



## Roddude65

cool for running starting the 19th but where is the track? .... and also since i am going to start on the L4O tonight ... when i CA the edges should I use thick , thin, medium, or shoe goo ... or what .... thanks 

:dude:


----------



## Xpressman

Roddude65 said:


> cool for running starting the 19th but where is the track? .... and also since i am going to start on the L4O tonight ... when i CA the edges should I use thick , thin, medium, or shoe goo ... or what .... thanks
> 
> :dude:


File the edges down so that they are rounded and won't dig into the carpet. Don't use a Dremal as that can get out of control. Make sure when you do the battery slots that you don't take off so much material that they end up below the bottom of the chassis. After that is done put some thin CA on all the edges to help prevent splitting. I like to soak a q-tip in CA and then run it a round the chassis making sure it is always wet so it doesn't stick to the chassis.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

"Who we waitin' on?" Where's the building at?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Nick - are you in last year's indoor site for this season?


----------



## NTwigs

Si Senor, the indoor track will be in the same location as last year. We will be making a few improvements to the building. I hope to be open within the next week to 10 days. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Greg Anthony

your still opening the 21st RIGHT????


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Hurry Up So I Can Run!!!!


----------



## Rich Chang

Why do you need a r/c track to run around? Put your sneakers on and take a few laps around the block. I'm sure Julie would enjoy the time you aren't in the house nagging her.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

How nice of you to drop in Rich...now go home and play with your cats!


----------



## Fred B

It's not the nagging...it's the smell. Flatulance... :drunk:


----------



## Fred B

*Who We Waitin' On!!!!!! *


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Sgiwtn!


----------



## NTwigs

Huh?????? Aaron did say he wanted indoor offroad, didn't he??


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I'll go to Columbus or Unlimited for that. You just get the carpet laid mister.



NTwigs said:


> Huh?????? Aaron did say he wanted indoor offroad, didn't he??


----------



## Roddude65

Hey Nick .... are you going to be up and running next weekend? ... I need to get my plans together and get a hotel room if you are ....

:dude:


----------



## walterhenderson

Eric hopfully fri the 26th.


----------



## NTwigs

Heys guys, for anyone interested in helping get the track set up, we're going to have a work day on Sunday Sept 21st. We'll be there around noon. The more the merrier. Hope to see ya guys there!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Are you open? WHO WE WAITIN ON?


----------



## CRL sandbagger

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Are you open? WHO WE WAITIN ON?


Where's the carpet and boards? Looks a little bigger inside. I don't see any changing rooms for Rich and Aaron to go and hide for hours at a time.


----------



## Rich Chang

That is because this year we are going to be more open about our 'special' relationship. :drunk: 



CRL sandbagger said:


> I don't see any changing rooms for Rich and Aaron to go and hide for hours at a time.


----------



## tommckay

Rich Chang said:


> That is because this year we are going to be more open about our 'special' relationship. :drunk:


Eeww! :freak:


----------



## mike vasilion

Rich Chang said:


> That is because this year we are going to be more open about our 'special' relationship. :drunk:


You really put the "WANG" in Chang!


----------



## Fred Knapp

mike vasilion said:


> You really put the "WANG" in Chang!


Gross, don't wang the Chang


----------



## Xpressman

mike vasilion said:


> You really put the "WANG" in Chang!


Leave it to Vasilion.


----------



## NTwigs

After watching Fred on the floor grinder yesterday, I think he may have developed a nervous twitch.

Anyways, we're planning on laying the carpet down Wednesday. Hopefully, Consumers comes out and turns on the rest of the power on (wink, wink Aaron). Otherwise, Rich and Aaron will have to sit in the dark together. Yikes, what a picture!!!!!


----------



## mike vasilion

knapster said:


> Gross, don't wang the Chang


nobody is trying to take Aaron's job.  
notice the eyes closed, mouth open ^^^


----------



## Rich Chang

That was gross... but, a creative use of the smilies. 



mike vasilion said:


> nobody is trying to take Aaron's job.
> notice the eyes closed, mouth open ^^^


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Poor vaseline boy...I really wish this was on the rcpimp website because I'd tell you to **** off.


----------



## Xpressman

Aaron Bomia said:


> Poor vaseline boy...I really wish this was on the rcpimp website because I'd tell you to [email protected] off.


Real mature Aaron. I guess it must be the roids talking.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I'm obviously not getting my money's worth with the roids, so it must be just rage.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Hey Nick, What is the size in SF of the rental space you have for your track? As many of you know the pleasant city officials of GR have deemed R/C Racing something that wouldn't be good for any neighborhood, so we've been booted out of the Woodland Skating Rink and are in search of another facility.


----------



## Rich Chang

Man, someone is getting soft with old age. 



Aaron Bomia said:


> [post deleted]


----------



## Xpressman

Aaron Bomia said:


> [post deleted]


Is Aaron a little sensitive right now???? I wonder if this is going to be a new Aaron on the track????


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Sensitive? Nah. Full of hatred and anger towards others? Yes.


----------



## Rich Chang

Nick - things all ready for Sunday?  What time will the doors open? I need to practice!

-Rich


----------



## mike vasilion

Aaron Bomia said:


> Sensitive? Nah. Full of hatred and anger towards others? Yes.


boy, Aaron, you just can't wait to brake parts, can you?


----------



## Mac The Knife

Phat Dakota said:


> Hey Nick, What is the size in SF of the rental space you have for your track? As many of you know the pleasant city officials of GR have deemed R/C Racing something that wouldn't be good for any neighborhood, so we've been booted out of the Woodland Skating Rink and are in search of another facility.



9500 S. F.


----------



## Xpressman

Aaron Bomia said:


> Sensitive? Nah. Full of hatred and anger towards others? Yes.


Ah...so he is building up anger to take it out on the track.


----------



## Rich Chang

Okay, let's change the topic before we make Aaron bust a muscle or something.

I wanna race! I wanna race!


----------



## Phat Dakota

Mac The Knife said:


> 9500 S. F.


Thanks Mac, and I'd like to know what time the doors will open on Sunday as well. I will most likely be meeting Jeff there so I can see how much practice I need since it will be my first really competitive 1/12th scale race in almost five years. :freak: We all have to start somewhere, or in my case restart somewhere :drunk:


----------



## Greg Anthony

Nick,

Is sunday going to be a race day or an open track day to maximize track time? Also, are you going to be open Sat for practice?


----------



## NTwigs

We should be laying the carpet tonight. Last night, we built the new scoring stand and cleaned up all of the junk we had laying out. 

Among the things to do today, 

1. Paint

2. Build the first round of pit tables... over in "Aaron/Rich" lovers section.  

3. Cap the center ceiling section that was exposed all of last year.

4. Finish leveling the floor.

Boy, I'm already tired, just from thinking about what has to be done today.


----------



## DynoMoHum

So Nick... did you get any new shipments lately?


----------



## NTwigs

Glenn, I should have your motor at any time now.


----------



## MARSscrutinizer

You didn't answer the damn question Nick. Are you racing on Sunday?


----------



## Greg Anthony

Scrutinizer~more inportantly, has Fred stopped shaking yet from his joyride on the sander???


----------



## MARSscrutinizer

I think you meant to say "importantly" Please proof read before posting as spelling errors make you look....well...less smart. Have a nice day!

The Professional MS


----------



## Greg Anthony

no, since Hamioton has all this spair tyme bekaus of teh new points systme he has nothing better to do nowso i wil be givving hom gramar work to prooofred...


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

MARSscrutinizer said:


> inportantly? learn to spell moron.


MARS Scrutinizer - I have always wanted to tell him that. I think I'll buy him a dictionary for christmas.


----------



## Greg Anthony

I'll have to buy you something to go with the monkeys in the dining room then...


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Greg Anthony said:


> I'll have to buy you something to go with the monkeys in the dining room then...


They have hats now. I cut the toe off 3 tube socks. They are now Gangster Monkeys.


----------



## Greg Anthony

The lil woman just has to love that


----------



## DynoMoHum

Man, you guys are harsh...

I probably shouldn't be haning around here... I could get into trouble with my spelling...


----------



## MARSscrutinizer

Skip the dictionary. Have Hank cancel the Anthony's membership privileges.



Motor City Hamilton said:


> MARS Scrutinizer - I have always wanted to tell him that. I think I'll buy him a dictionary for christmas.


----------



## pimpedaccord

When do you guys race up at Larry's? Like days and times. Thanks!


----------



## fleetwood

Jeff,

Where in the heck have you been? e-mail me at [email protected]



L8R,
RB Love


----------



## mars-4-life

pimpedaccord, If you can't tell this is The HOBBY HUB RACEWAY thread!!! However at the hub they open sunday at 9 am and race at12:30 pm.




MARS-4-LIFE


----------



## MARSscrutinizer

Quit messing with my posts! Your alter ego will have to destroy you!
...
Please note that I'm the dominant skitzo personality here...I will simply banish you to the part of my brain that saw deliverance.
The real MS
...
You'd better watch yourself, because I will break you!

...

Your mom, my dog....same thing!


----------



## Bobby Flack

Yea.. thats probally the best idea. I hate all those races where they print out heats and have all the names in the computer.

Oh, and are we racing Sunday or what?


----------



## Greg Anthony

Fred B said:


> *Who We Waitin' On!!!!!! *


What he said!


----------



## MARSscrutinizer

blah blah blah

sign on as the right guy doofus

...

Don't delete my useful posts JK. I fart in your general direction!

The track is pretty much ready, carpet down, some benches built, and driver's stand up.


----------



## Rich Chang

I think it is safe to say that MARSscrutinizer has 'multiple personality disorder.'


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I wish someone would just boot that jacka$$ (MARSscuminizer) off. Geez!


----------



## Rich Chang

Man, you sure do have a bad potty mouth nowadays. You need to stay off RCPimp so you can clean up your act!


----------



## MARSscrutinizer

Aaron is just mad because I changed the password.

As for the attitude...it's the roids...they make him more agressive.


----------



## mike vasilion

MARSscrutinizer said:


> Aaron is just mad because I changed the password.
> 
> As for the attitude...it's the roids...they make him more agressive.


yeah, the hemeroids :lol:


----------



## BigBully2

You look like a hemorrhoid! :lol:


----------



## Bobby Flack

Just for everyones info.. I talked to Walter yesterday and he confirmed that there will be racing. He also said to bring a pit table and chair because they haven't finished all the tables yet.


----------



## BigBully2

Walter? He doesn't run the Hub. Who cares what he says. It needs to come from that Nick guy.


----------



## Greg Anthony

I just spoke to NICK on the phone at the track, they are racing Oval tonight and door's will open at 9:00 AM Nick time Sunday....


----------



## Roddude65

and I have to work this weekend ...... aint that just rotten luck ....

:dude:


----------



## Phat Dakota

Bobby Flack said:


> Just for everyones info.. I talked to Walter yesterday and he confirmed that there will be racing. He also said to bring a pit table and chair because they haven't finished all the tables yet.


Thanks for the info Bobby. I just have to wait for everyone I know that was planning on comming up from GR to get ahold of me. I'll also has to setup the VCR to tape the Talledega race just to make sure I don't miss it either. See you guys on Sunday!

Hmmm, 9am Nick time Sunday morning = leaving GR at 8:45am with the way I drive!


----------



## DynoMoHum

Yup, I was at the track last night for Oval... they only had power to half the facility untill about 7:00... Power in the second half got turned on as we were preparing for the qualifing heats...

Parts supplys were in a box last night... I don't know if they'll get things on the wall by tomorrow or not... but either way you guys should be good for racing on Sunday.

I may stop in and visit for a little while on Sunday...

Fred bring a MVP...  anyone got a battery zapper? I've got some 'cheap' GP-3300s that I'd like to zap and see what it does to them, if someone has a zapper and would be willing to let me zap 6 cells that would be really cool...


----------



## NTwigs

Nick time huh??? FYI Mr Anthony, Mikey V will be there to open. We will be starting at 12:30pm SHARP!!


----------



## kevinm

DynoMoHum said:


> ... anyone got a battery zapper? I've got some 'cheap' GP-3300s that I'd like to zap and see what it does to them, if someone has a zapper and would be willing to let me zap 6 cells that would be really cool...


Glen - I've got the large Industrial Strength model. I'll bring it next friday if you'l be there.


----------



## Rich Chang

A little over 12 hours until I get some Paragon in my liver and some carpet fuzz in my bearings!

-Rich


----------



## nitrorod

NTwigs said:


> Hey J-Rod, what's up??? Haven't seen ya since the Summer Classic. Are you going to be coming to Lansing anytime soon???


Nick I hope to make it out sometime soon need to get some time in before the CRL race.


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> Nick I hope to make it out sometime soon need to get some time in before the CRL race.


What.......? Your not needing a warm-up for Cleveland?? :freak:


----------



## Greg Anthony

What a great day, the turnout was a little light, but It was a good day nun the less.. we even started on time! (Nick Time that is... lol :jest: )


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Nick - Will Lansing be racing Oval on Friday, 10/10? My dad and I need the practice.


----------



## BigBully2

You need more than practice. You need someone else to drive your cars. :lol:


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Right! Big Bully lives in Litchfield. I thought I kicked your butt back in high school.


----------



## BigBully2

You couldn't kick a fly's a$$, let alone mine. Get real!


----------



## nitrorod

Is there going to be a class of these this winter?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Sure. The CRL will run these with the 1/18th scales.


----------



## John Warner

Cool..... this could bring a whole new meaning to the word "hack"! Will the marshals help in getting the 1/18th scale cars out of our tire treads?? Are extra points awarded for crushing them??


----------



## Apl Hed

i see a lot of anger here from bigbully, cant we all just get along, i thought rc racing was supposed to be fun?


----------



## Rich Chang

Haha - they are just funnin'. Big Bully (whoever he is) is a rabblerouser and likes to cause trouble.


----------



## Apl Hed

nitrorod said:


> Is there going to be a class of these this winter?


is that aaron bomia and fred baumgartner? thats hilarious. lol,lol,lol i want one, by the way what is it?


----------



## Aaron Bomia

That's not me, but it is Fred in the background.


----------



## Greg Anthony

That's GixxerJay... aka Jason Harp...


----------



## Apl Hed

Aaron Bomia said:


> That's not me, but it is Fred in the background.


i saw those big guns, so i thought that was you. what kind of mini bike is that? that pic is hilarious.


----------



## Gixer J

Apl Hed said:


> i saw those big guns, so i thought that was you. what kind of mini bike is that? that pic is hilarious.



WOW.. I got BIG GUNS... I'm working out a lot, but I've seen Aaron's arms, and I've got a little farther to go to be his size... Maybe I need to start bringing my lunch box to the track...  Just kidding Aaron.. :thumbsup: 


I'm new to these forums, and just wanted to say HELLO to everyone on here... :wave: Notice my SWEET Poland flag avatar...( how cool avatars on these forums ) Gotta support my wifes country!!!


Apple Head its a Blata Elite 11 50cc Pocket Rocket... Does 60 mph stock, but I geared it down for more low end power... They are sooo much fun..


----------



## Greg Anthony

What up Gixer!


----------



## Apl Hed

Gixer J said:


> WOW.. I got BIG GUNS... I'm working out a lot, but I've seen Aaron's arms, and I've got a little farther to go to be his size... Maybe I need to start bringing my lunch box to the track...  Just kidding Aaron.. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I'm new to these forums, and just wanted to say HELLO to everyone on here... :wave: Notice my SWEET Poland flag avatar...( how cool avatars on these forums ) Gotta support my wifes country!!!
> 
> 
> Apple Head its a Blata Elite 11 50cc Pocket Rocket... Does 60 mph stock, but I geared it down for more low end power... They are sooo much fun..


thanx for the info, that picture was funny as hell, how much do those pocket rockets cost? can ya register it for the street? id probably kill myself on it.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Apple - you won't fit on one of those. What are you thinking?


----------



## Gixer J

Sup Apple Head.. They cost $2000.00 each, and you can't register them cause they don't have a VIN number and they don't have any lights on them.. I was racing it for a while with all my buddies that I ride my full size motorcycle with.. We would go to big parking lots, set up cones, and rode race... We would all have leathers on.. It was sweeeeeet.. One of my worst crashes was on my Pocket Rocket...  Ripped the body off and bent the frame doing 55..  Yamaha makes one that is a little bigger that is street legal...



Hey Apple Head don't I know you?? We raced each other at the CRL in Lansing last year.. Maybe I'm wrong..


----------



## Apl Hed

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Apple - you won't fit on one of those. What are you thinking?


whats up kieth, hows it going, would you be able to e-mail me youre crl schedule? ill try to attend the points race. thanx.


----------



## Apl Hed

Gixer J said:


> Sup Apple Head.. They cost $2000.00 each, and you can't register them cause they don't have a VIN number and they don't have any lights on them.. I was racing it for a while with all my buddies that I ride my full size motorcycle with.. We would go to big parking lots, set up cones, and rode race... We would all have leathers on.. It was sweeeeeet.. One of my worst crashes was on my Pocket Rocket...  Ripped the body off and bent the frame doing 55..  Yamaha makes one that is a little bigger that is street legal...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Apple Head don't I know you?? We raced each other at the CRL in Lansing last year.. Maybe I'm wrong..


yea i was there but i dont know who you are. your loggin name 'gixer', possably from suzuki GSXR? you can e-mail me at [email protected] .com if you wanted to tell me who you are. kieth is probably right, i dont think i would be to comfortable on a pocket rocket. i weigh approx 250 lbs.


----------



## Gixer J

Apl Hed said:


> yea i was there but i dont know who you are. your loggin name 'gixer', possably from suzuki GSXR? you can e-mail me at [email protected] .com if you wanted to tell me who you are. kieth is probably right, i dont think i would be to comfortable on a pocket rocket. i weigh approx 250 lbs.




Yeah, Gixer is the nick name of my Suzuki GSXR... 


I thought you wouldn't remember me... We never talked, but you were in my race at the Lansing CRL, and all I remember was your name... Apple head.. I was just like, " man I wonder why they call him that " ..hahaha We'll get together and meet soon... I always register as Gixer Jay, and hopefully they don't smother my name in Toledo again..haha


----------



## Apl Hed

Gixer J said:


> Yeah, Gixer is the nick name of my Suzuki GSXR...
> 
> 
> I thought you wouldn't remember me... We never talked, but you were in my race at the Lansing CRL, and all I remember was your name... Apple head.. I was just like, " man I wonder why they call him that " ..hahaha We'll get together and meet soon... I always register as Gixer Jay, and hopefully they don't smother my name in Toledo again..haha


ive had this nick name forever, one of my friends gave it to me because my last name is McIntosh and i used to have red hair, its kinda dirty blonde now. hense the name APL HED.


----------



## Gixer J

Thats cool... I guess better Applehead than Carrot Top... :tongue: 


So where are you racing this year Apple?? Gonna do the CRL again? I usually race Larry's friday night, Robby's in Bay City saturdays, and Hobby Hub sundays.. I plan on Cleveland too this year..


----------



## Apl Hed

Gixer J said:


> Thats cool... I guess better Applehead than Carrot Top... :tongue:
> 
> 
> So where are you racing this year Apple?? Gonna do the CRL again? I usually race Larry's friday night, Robby's in Bay City saturdays, and Hobby Hub sundays.. I plan on Cleveland too this year..


i will probably run the crl, but always at the hub, i enjoy the competition at nicks.


----------



## Gixer J

Sweet.. Missed ya this past Sunday at the Hub.. We had a decent turn out... Ran in the a-main with Walt H. and Damin C.. Those guys are super fast!! 


Mike V. was fast too, but just couldn't keep from breaking or dumping.. He had the B-main locked down though..


----------



## Apl Hed

Gixer J said:


> Sweet.. Missed ya this past Sunday at the Hub.. We had a decent turn out... Ran in the a-main with Walt H. and Damin C.. Those guys are super fast!!
> 
> 
> Mike V. was fast too, but just couldn't keep from breaking or dumping.. He had the B-main locked down though..


did you run stock or mod w/ walt and digs? damon aka; digs, is one of my friends and that cat can run mod w/the best of them. im usually a stock kind of guy, but i think this year i will dabble in mod since i have 2 tc3s, wouldnt run mod before as i was affraid of breaking my stock tc3.


----------



## Gixer J

I just ran MOD.. The A finished Damon, Walt, Me, and Greg Anthony.. Damon had a good run, and Walt parked it once.. Greg was fast too, but had transponder problems.. 


You should try MOD.. Its a lot of fun... SOOOOO SUPER FAST..  

I plan on doing a lot of stock 1/12 scale too.. Do you run 1/12 scale Apple??


----------



## Fred B

*PEAR!   *


----------



## NTwigs

Really.... :drunk: 

Track looks great, Walt and Fred did a great job of getting the carpet down. We will be racing this weekend. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## DerekManchester

PEAR! :roll:


----------



## Rich Chang

I agree!

PEAR!!!


----------



## MARSscrutinizer

I know you are but what am I?


----------



## Gixer J

PEAR????? 



Whats that all about Rich??


----------



## MARSscrutinizer

Jixer,

pear


----------



## Gixer J

HAHAHAHA :lol: OK.. It totally went over my head...


----------



## mars-4-life

very Big  Pear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 







Mars-4-life


----------



## mike vasilion

double Pear ! ! !


----------



## mike vasilion

5X Pear :lol:


----------



## Gixer J

WOW!!! 



I just got signed on these forums, and I thought you guys were hard on Greg Anthony..


----------



## Apl Hed

Gixer J said:


> I just ran MOD.. The A finished Damon, Walt, Me, and Greg Anthony.. Damon had a good run, and Walt parked it once.. Greg was fast too, but had transponder problems..
> 
> 
> You should try MOD.. Its a lot of fun... SOOOOO SUPER FAST..
> 
> I plan on doing a lot of stock 1/12 scale too.. Do you run 1/12 scale Apple??


whats with the huge pear? any way i used to run 12th scale till 1 year at cleveland my car reached at least 6 foot in the air from some hack. so that kinda discouraged me from running it. my car was demolished after that insident. 12th scale is fun but not too many racers around these parts run them.


----------



## Gixer J

Where are you living at??? 1/12 scale is huge in Bay City.. I'm in Flushing ( FLINT ), so I'm kinda cental located to all the tracks..


----------



## mike vasilion

1/12th scale's comin back better than ever, Apl. Mine should be here tomorrow. Don't think I'll be able to race it Sunday, though. Probably next week.


P.S. Pear


----------



## Gixer J

Mike you??? 1/12 scale??? Cool... Just gotta have Jeff get one now...


----------



## Apl Hed

Gixer J said:


> Where are you living at??? 1/12 scale is huge in Bay City.. I'm in Flushing ( FLINT ), so I'm kinda cental located to all the tracks..


i live in g-rap, we dont even have a track. so not a big demand for 12th scale. although i just ran my new NTC3 tonight for the first time, talk about dialed and fast. look out drccc on sat.


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, I'd agree 1/12th scale is coming back here in Grand Rapids as well. I know of no less than 18 racers who have either bought new or used cars within the last month or so. And we'll have quite a few driver's running them that have never ran them before. Look forward to the return of the little car this season!!


----------



## John Warner

Apl Hed said:


> I live in g-crap, we dont even have a track. so not a big demand for 12th scale.


Say what??????? Maybe you'd better read my last post. And what do you mean by... "I live in g-crap, we dont even have a track"?? You are so wrong!!! We have a track, only thing we need is to make a decision on which building to put it in!!


----------



## Apl Hed

mike vasilion said:


> 1/12th scale's comin back better than ever, Apl. Mine should be here tomorrow. Don't think I'll be able to race it Sunday, though. Probably next week.
> 
> 
> P.S. Pear


i miss runnin 12 scale but i run so many classes as it is, touring stock, mod, nitro, and stadium trucks. 
p.s. what the hell is with the PEAR.


----------



## Apl Hed

John Warner said:


> Say what??????? Maybe you'd better read my last post. And what do you mean by... "I live in g-crap, we dont even have a track"?? You are so wrong!!! We have a track, only thing we need is to make a decision on which building to put it in!!


sorry, we dont have a bldg to put our track into. MY BAD!!! Besides i said G-RAP not G-CRAP


----------



## John Warner

Apl Hed said:


> sorry, *we* dont have a bldg to put our track into. MY BAD!!!


Thank you!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Chang

Apl Hed said:


> i said G-RAP not G-CRAP


Amazing how one letter makes a big difference!


----------



## Apl Hed

Apl Hed said:


> i live in g-rap, we dont even have a track. so not a big demand for 12th scale. although i just ran my new NTC3 tonight for the first time, talk about dialed and fast. look out drccc on sat.


hey john, im quoting myself, as you can see i wrote g-rap, and i said we dont have a track, i didnt say we dont have a club, settle down before i dump ice water down YOUR'E pants.


----------



## John Warner

I would believe the proper phrase would be... 

we dont have a bldg to put our track into TODAY!! 


Just teasing with you John! :dude:


----------



## Gixer J

G-Rap, G-Crap!!!!! At least your not in Flint!!! This place really sucks!!! :tongue: Thats why I bought a house in Flushing... Very nice and expensive, but small...


----------



## Apl Hed

John Warner said:


> I would believe the proper phrase would be...
> 
> we dont have a bldg to put our track into TODAY!!
> 
> 
> Just teasing with you John! :dude:


no big deal, ill be racin nitro till the snow sticks to the ground.


----------



## John Warner

Ahhhhh..... Ice water down the pants, at least when I did it to you it was during the summer! Would you really do that to someone when it's cold outside??

And yeah, I know YOU said G-Rap.... I added in the "C" just for you!


----------



## John Warner

Well, hey things could be worse, after all, you could live where I live..... Hastings, or better known as Wastings!!


----------



## Apl Hed

John Warner said:


> Ahhhhh..... Ice water down the pants, at least when I did it to you it was during the summer! Would you really do that to an old fart when it's cold outside??
> 
> And yeah, I know YOU said G-Rap.... I added in the "C" just for you!


since you did it to me twice in the summer, i think once in the winter will surfice.


----------



## DerekManchester

Apl Hed said:


> i miss runnin 12 scale but i run so many classes as it is, touring stock, mod, nitro, and stadium trucks.
> p.s. what the hell is with the PEAR.




PEople against mARs


----------



## John Warner

Apl Hed said:


> since you did it to me twice in the summer, i think once in the winter will surfice.


Well then, I think I'll keep an eye on you
and make sure I don't turn my back in your direction!! :freak:


----------



## Fred B

Pear Walt...


----------



## Gixer J

STACHE!!! 70's :jest:


----------



## Apl Hed

John Warner said:


> Well then, I think I'll keep an eye on you
> and make sure I don't turn my back in your direction!! :freak:


yo john, if i havnt paid you back by now, i dont think you have anything to worry about. :devil: the "ice" incedent was over a year ago, and i was a little P.O.'d about it, but if i was REALLY mad i would have done something about it by now.

love, 
Apple


----------



## mike vasilion

Apl Hed said:


> love,
> Apple


Isn't that sweet. :roll:


----------



## Guest

*direction*

HEY could one of you guy?s post or email direction to the hobby hub track.
[email protected] Thanks


----------



## John Warner

mike vasilion said:


> Isn't that sweet. :roll:


Sounds to me like "DaSillyOne" is a little jealous.
Don't worry Mikey... you still have Lil' Jeff!! :devil:


----------



## nitrorod

ric-o'-shea said:


> HEY could one of you guy?s post or email direction to the hobby hub track.
> [email protected] Thanks


Roy realy easy to get there 96 east to 69 north 3rd exit turn right to first light left then into the mall all the way to the back it will be one of the few places with cars....If you would like to follow me talk to me on saturaday.


----------



## mike vasilion

We now have pit tables for everyone. No need for extra tables, they won't fit anyway.


----------



## mars-4-life

coconut


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Nick - Great job yesterday! I think things ran super smooooooth.


----------



## Rich Chang

Except when there were two, blue coconuts and a cucumber flying down the straight-away.


----------



## Fred B

Silence! Kiwi Boy!!!

:hat:


----------



## Gixer J

How was racing at the Hub this past weekend?? Who won MOD SEDAN?? 



Sounds like they had fruits and vegetables racing too...


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Yeah, you pranksters caught me at a bad moment; however, it was better I threw the veggies than my car against the wall.


----------



## Rich Chang

Nah, you are too fast. It would have been better for the rest of us if you had thrown your car against the wall.


----------



## DynoMoHum

What's this about pit tables? Am I to take it that there is no longer ANY need to take a pit table to the Lansing track?


----------



## Fred B

All of the frames are up but not all of the tables have tops yet.

There should be plenty of space for club races and there are over 80 4 foot spaces when all of the tables are finished.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Rich - Blah blah blah


----------



## Aaron Bomia

When are we going to see an entry form for the on-road regionals? I'd hate to be penalized by not signing up on time.


----------



## Fred B

Aaron Bomia said:


> When are we going to see an entry form for the on-road regionals? I'd hate to be penalized by not signing up on time.


Yeah, Who we waitin' on!!!!!!?????

Pear...


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Right back at ya....PEAR!

Oh, I won't be making it out this Sunday due to some family obligations.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

No CRL for Aaron?


----------



## Aaron Bomia

MCH - Correct!


----------



## Bobby Flack

No CRL for Bobby either... Boooo


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I thought you wanted to save some money...and here I want to spend it.....now I can buy some more tires...


----------



## Bobby Flack

Im saving money and making money by not going. Man, I love working on the weekends.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I bet you could tell us some stories about DB, now couldn't you. I haven't read all the stuff on pimp yet, but it sounds pretty heated.


----------



## Bobby Flack

Yea.. whatever though. We'll see what happens when both places close down.


----------



## Rich Chang

Both places? What tracks are encompassed by "Both?"


----------



## Gixer J

Damn I better put my waiters on cause its gonna get deep in here..


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Rich - I believe it's Unlimited. I won't say anymore. Back to Hub stuff...


----------



## josh short

Aaron you going to the hub then???


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Josh - No racing this weekend...


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Aaron Bomia said:


> Josh - No racing this weekend...


I knew I shouldn't have given you that CRL flyer. You just wasted my company 0.0001 cents.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

MCH - Oh yeah!


----------



## MARSscrutinizer

MCH Pear...


----------



## Apl Hed

Aaron Bomia said:


> Right back at ya....PEAR!
> 
> Oh, I won't be making it out this Sunday due to some family obligations.


im a rookie at this thread, but what does PEAR mean???????


----------



## MajorPain4U

Apl Hed said:


> im a rookie at this thread, but what does PEAR mean???????


OMG, it's a full moon AND rookie day, what next folks?? :freak:


----------



## DerekManchester

Apl Hed said:


> im a rookie at this thread, but what does PEAR mean???????


PEople against mARs?! I think.


----------



## Roddude65

Apl Head ... you know you want to so I guess that its official ... you have just be inducted ... you are now a PEAR. thanks for joining.

:dude:


----------



## mars-4-life

PEAR!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Roddude65 said:


> Apl Head ... you know you want to so I guess that its official ... you have just be inducted ... you are now a PEAR. thanks for joining.
> :dude:


Well its official then. Apl Head is now a *PEAR* Head, congrats. :lol:


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Apl-You'll just have to show up at the Hub to get the low down on the whole "PEAR" thing.


----------



## Fred B

Pear aple head... :tongue:


----------



## rowle1jt

Here is the Road Course Flyer for Regionals..... 
PDF Format 
GIF Format 


I don't know what Pear means (other than the fruit) but I'm pretty sure I'm glad I'm not one........ I did hear somone say that Greg Anthony carries a bunch pears around in his tool box........


----------



## BigBully2

PEAR Fred B!


----------



## Gixer J

BigBully2 said:


> PEAR Fred B!




NO... STACHE!


----------



## Fred Knapp

*PEAR* that!


----------



## kevinm

I think you need a Secret Decoder Ring to understand most of the posts on this thread!


----------



## DerekManchester

*2003 Indoor Champ News!!!!!!!!!!!*

Right from TTT

MR.BILL
Rookie

Registered: May 2002
Location: OHIO
Posts: 25
INDOOR CHAMPS 2003 
BIG NEWS FOR THIS YEARS CHAMPS , TRINITY IS RELEASING A NEW EPIC STOCK MOTOR AT THE VEGAS HOBBY SHOW, THIS MOTOR WILL BE THE MOTOR FOR THE U.S. INDOOR CHAMPS. THIS MOTOR WILL NOT BE RELEASED TO THE PUBIC UNTILL THE CHAMPS. 

CHECK OUT TRINITYS WEB PAGE


----------



## Rich Chang

Nah, you just need to watch the Food Channel and it will all make sense. LOL!




kevinm said:


> I think you need a Secret Decoder Ring to understand most of the posts on this thread!


----------



## Apl Hed

Aaron Bomia said:


> Apl-You'll just have to show up at the Hub to get the low down on the whole "PEAR" thing.


sounds good, probably be there in a couple of weeks, but for now ill be running NITRO.


----------



## MajorPain4U

PEAR, bananna, coconut, rc drivers.. all fruits? dunt know about the coconut thou


----------



## BigBully2

Nitro is for sissies!


----------



## Bobby Flack

Yea.. thats what the guys that can't do it say.


----------



## gasman




----------



## Fred B

Exactly


----------



## BigBully2

I could run circles around you and your precious G4 with a RTR Nitro TC3.



Bobby Flack said:


> Yea.. thats what the guys that can't do it say.


----------



## Fred B

Pear!


----------



## BigBully2

Pear squared!


----------



## Rich Chang

BigBully - your avatar reminds me of the face my buddy Aaron had on this past Sunday at the Hobby Hub when he hurled a pair of coconuts and a cucumber down the straightaway after a qualifier run where his car was glitching. :lol: Are you two related?


----------



## Apl Hed

BigBully2 said:


> Nitro is for sissies!


bullies are not allowed on our nitro tracks because they cant handle the speed(aprox 50 to 60 mph). besides i wouldnt want ya to break my car. so anyway ya big bully, i run touring electric as well and if ya want to get together and throw down on some indoors, maybe in a couple of weeks in lansing, than you just let me know. maybe we can put a little wager on a 5 min race? sound good? allright then. just post your'e reply.
 or maybe come out to riders in G-RAP this saturday with your'e rtr ntc3 and show me how its done.

L8R,
ya big BULLY!!!


----------



## Apl Hed

Bobby Flack said:


> Yea.. thats what the guys that can't do it say.


 yo bobby, your car was rippin last saturday, i think you got me by 5 laps in our 1/2 hour main, i came off the stand with 2 numb hands and feet. but i had the best time at DRCCC, thanx to brian and dave berry and all the rest for an awsome weekend of NITRO racing.
DRCC rocks!!!!


----------



## Apl Hed

BigBully2 said:


> I could run circles around you and your precious G4 with a RTR Nitro TC3.


thats funny, i couldnt beat him with a brand new NTC3 hooked up with all the right hopups and the best setup. i would put $100.00 on bobby to whoop a bullies ass in NITRO. i personally think the bully is jeaulous that he cant afford a NITRO touring car.


----------



## mike vasilion

Apl Hed said:


> bullies are not allowed on our nitro tracks because they cant handle the speed(aprox 50 to 60 mph). besides i wouldnt want ya to break my car. so anyway ya big bully, i run touring electric as well and if ya want to get together and throw down on some indoors, maybe in a couple of weeks in lansing, than you just let me know. maybe we can put a little wager on a 5 min race? sound good?
> 
> L8R,
> ya big BULLY!!!


ya might not want to put a wager out there like that, Apl. You don't know who you're dealin' with here.


----------



## Rich Chang

I think this would be great to see on Pay Per View! I would bet it would have a larger audience than the WWF cage matches. :lol:

-Rich


----------



## walterhenderson

rotten pear


----------



## Rich Chang

That's gotta smell good. However, I am sure it smells better than what comes out of Aaron's rear.


----------



## Bobby Flack

Sweet.. lets do it.. Come on Bully.. bring it. Braaaaaa


----------



## BigBully2

Apl - Wager? Sure. How about $100? I'll be in Lansing in a week or so, and I'll look you up.

Walt - Pear squared!

Slobby - Lets be serious here throttle jockey. You couldn't get a brand new set of foam tires to last a 10-minute main, let alone race me for 20-30 minutes in a main.


----------



## Bobby Flack

Yea...but by the time my tires wear off you should be broke, or atleast blown up your motor.


----------



## John Warner

You guy's need to change the name of this thread to.....

SmackTalk2003!!
(Eastside Edition)


----------



## BigBully2

My cars don't break, unlike a certain Slosi and G4 I know someone owns. No motor problems here either. My RB is so dialed!

Oh, it looks like someone broke their Slosi again...

-- MOD SEDAN - A MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name
1 1 30 5:05.47 MARK ADAMS 
2 6 29 5:02.84 DAVE JOHNSON 
3 4 28 5:07.73 CHUCK HARTMEYER 
* 4 3 12 2:08.71 BOBBY FLACK *
5 7 4 0:57.88 MARK RODNEY 
6 2 2 0:31.81 GIKER JAY 
7 5 2 5:00.70 IVAN JACKSON



Bobby Flack said:


> Yea...but by the time my tires wear off you should be broke, or atleast blown up your motor.


----------



## John Warner

Don'tcha just love all the people that refuse to post who they really are, and hide behind silly little screen names making posts??


----------



## John Warner

Let's see,

You have.... "IHAUL", "MARSscrutinizer", "mars-4-life", "BigBully2", "MajorPain4U", shall I go on??? Maybe it's because the FBI or somebody is looking for these people!


----------



## BigBully2

Maybe I'm all of the above...


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I doubt it BB2, because I know who a few of those aliases belong to.

Nick - Who we waitin on? I want to run road course this weekend, but you're having some oval race. Ugh.


----------



## Bobby Flack

Alright then.. If you don't break then we should have a good race. Like I said, Bring it.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Bob - Have you finished a race yet at Larry's? Talk about bad luck.


----------



## Fred B

Pear!


----------



## Greg Anthony

Twiggie....

We still haven't got the stuff yet... check your e-mail...


----------



## Bobby Flack

I'll worry about finishing when it matters. Larry's doesn't matter. When I don't finish at the Halloween race then i'll worry.


----------



## Greg Anthony

You finished at Unlimited!


----------



## walterhenderson

JR. Pear


----------



## Gixer J

walterhenderson said:


> JR. Pear


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Bobby - I say just motor up. Swap that 7 for a 6 and squeeze the trigger! 

Miss Pear Walter!


----------



## Apl Hed

mike vasilion said:


> ya might not want to put a wager out there like that, Apl. You don't know who you're dealin' with here.


whats up mike, ill see ya at the hub 1 week after the big OVAL race.

ps, check youre pm's


----------



## BigBully2

What about me Apl? You'll see me pretty soon too! :devil:


----------



## Apl Hed

BigBully2 said:


> What about me Apl? You'll see me pretty soon too! :devil:


sounds good, cant wait to meet ya.


----------



## Fred Knapp




----------



## Apl Hed

*check your pm's*



knapster said:


>


yo fred, youve got mail, yeah, youve got mail, yeah, check your PM's

L8R


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Two weeks off now, and it is killing me!


----------



## mike vasilion

Aaron Bomia said:


> Two weeks off now, and it is killing me!


poor baby


----------



## Agent Smith

mike vasilion said:


> poor baby


wish i had 2 weeks off. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTwigs

Hey Aaron, you'd better be ready to run this weekend. I have some Double Pink/Oranges for you.

Maybe you should run Modified. I know Damon and crew, with Vasillyone, will be looking to run.

Good luck, to all the Hobby Hub racers going to the Halloween Classic next weekend.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Oh, yeah, that Halloween Classic is this coming weekend. I guess that means Rich and I can beat each other up on the track.


----------



## Fred B

Aaron,

Even tho you are "pumped" and hopped up on some kind of mind altering body building supliment, Rich would indeed beat you up. Rich has found that a combination of high quality crank and heroin makes him feel like Superman. Between the kung foo fighting, and the farts you guys will single handedly ruin the race for all involved.

I would advise against beating each other up in this case.

Perhaps at Cleveland...


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I'll take your comments into consideration over the course of this week. You'll know my answer come Sunday.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

O.k. I have had my fill of oval racing for the year. I had fun wrenching on the car and motors all weekend, but got pretty bored at doing circles by lap 3. Oval is just not my favorite thing to drive. I will admit that I didn't have much of a clue at car set up at the start of the weekend, but figured it out pretty well by the finals. I hate that ice stuff. Can't we just have solid boards there to keep us more honest?


----------



## Rich Chang

Use the ice to turn!


----------



## Xpressman

Motor City Hamilton said:


> O.k. I have had my fill of oval racing for the year. I had fun wrenching on the car and motors all weekend, but got pretty bored at doing circles by lap 3. Oval is just not my favorite thing to drive. I will admit that I didn't have much of a clue at car set up at the start of the weekend, but figured it out pretty well by the finals. I hate that ice stuff. Can't we just have solid boards there to keep us more honest?


As Keith and My brother will atest to EVERYONE drives slowplows in the mains. Everyone took everyone else out atleast once in the mains and I don't recall one person complaining except for 4-cell stock. Keith is the CRL going to add a snowplow class.


----------



## Agent Smith

Motor City Hamilton said:


> O.k. I have had my fill of oval racing for the year. I had fun wrenching on the car and motors all weekend, but got pretty bored at doing circles by lap 3. Oval is just not my favorite thing to drive. I will admit that I didn't have much of a clue at car set up at the start of the weekend, but figured it out pretty well by the finals. I hate that ice stuff. Can't we just have solid boards there to keep us more honest?


oval is for sissies! :dude: <--- check it out, my dude is smokin a philly


----------



## Gixer J

Hey Nick, how did you like that wheelie I did out in front of the track a couple days ago?? :tongue:


Hopefully I didn't piss off the people next door to ya.. :devil:


----------



## mike vasilion

Gixer J said:


> Hey Nick, how did you like that wheelie I did out in front of the track a couple days ago?? :tongue:
> 
> 
> Hopefully I didn't piss off the people next door to ya.. :devil:


yeah, that was nice......PEAR!!


----------



## Gixer J

Well at least someone saw it!!! BIGGER PEAR hahahaha :lol:


----------



## NTwigs

Rich, didn't you already show up one Sunday, with the ice laid down, with a road course set up inside of it????

Gixer- when you did the loop around, we all knew what was coming. I was pretty cool either way.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Gixer J

NTwigs said:


> Rich, didn't you already show up one Sunday, with the ice laid down, with a road course set up inside of it????
> 
> Gixer- when you did the loop around, we all knew what was coming. I was pretty cool either way.




To bad Rich didn't see it... He could have done a double 12 O'Clock on the Ducati!!!


----------



## Rich Chang

Nick - nuh uh, I missed that one!

Gixer - haha. I wish I could do wheelies. I am too chicken to try.




NTwigs said:


> Rich, didn't you already show up one Sunday, with the ice laid down, with a road course set up inside of it????
> 
> Gixer- when you did the loop around, we all knew what was coming. I was pretty cool either way.


----------



## pimpedaccord

I didn't even know anybody still ran oval?? Didn't that die back in the 80's?? LOL


----------



## Rich Chang

Hey - you gonna come up for the CRL Lansing race? You can stay at my place if you want and save on hotel fees.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Can I stay with you too Rich? I want some free food.


----------



## Rich Chang

All you will be fed are cucumbers and coconuts. So, if that is fine with you, then you can stay over.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I know where I can shove that cucumber...come here kitty...


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Who we waitin' on?


----------



## mike vasilion

Aaron Bomia said:


> I know where I can shove that cucumber...come here kitty...


you are sick and perverted. Maybe that's why Rich likes you. :lol: 

Hey, BigBully2, if you don't run Mod Sunday, you're a Chicken-Pear. Don't wuss out, PEARBOY!!


----------



## mike vasilion

hey, J, you racin' mod this Sunday?


----------



## Apl Hed

mike vasilion said:


> hey, J, you racin' mod this Sunday?


im in


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Sick? Perverted? Well, yeah!


----------



## Apl Hed

mike vasilion said:


> you are sick and perverted. Maybe that's why Rich likes you. :lol:
> 
> Hey, BigBully2, if you don't run Mod Sunday, you're a Chicken-Pear. Don't wuss out, PEARBOY!!


 hey will bigbully2 be there running mod, cause i think we have a wager, 5 minutes running mod.


----------



## mike vasilion

Apl Hed said:


> hey will bigbully2 be there running mod, cause i think we have a wager, 5 minutes running mod.


bigbully2 can only make 4 minutes. He's all hot air anyways.


----------



## Rich Chang

You are all wrong. From what I hear, BigBully is a "minute man."


----------



## jeff cook

Rich Chang said:


> You are all wrong. From what I hear, BigBully is a "minute man."


But you're only gay if you're "receiving"


----------



## Gixxer Jay

mike vasilion said:


> hey, J, you racin' mod this Sunday?




Yeah, MOD.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Apl Hed

Rich Chang said:


> You are all wrong. From what I hear, BigBully is a "minute man."


 OUCH, at least i can go 5 minutes.


----------



## BigBully2

5 minutes of racing is easy enough, and beating Vasilion on the track is even easier.



mike vasilion said:


> bigbully2 can only make 4 minutes. He's all hot air anyways.


----------



## Rich Chang

Uh, we really don't want to know what you are beating on with vaseline.


----------



## rcsilly

Rich Chang said:


> Uh, we really don't want to know what you are beating on with vaseline.


 :lol:


----------



## BigBully2

I think it's best you just keep your two cents to yourself. 



Rich Chang said:


> Uh, we really don't want to know what you are beating on with vaseline.


----------



## John Warner

Apl Hed said:


> OUCH, at least i can go 5 minutes.


Yeah, but that's only when you're home alone! :drunk:


----------



## Apl Hed

John Warner said:


> Yeah, but that's only when you're home alone! :drunk:


thats ok, youre wife says you need viagra.


----------



## Rich Chang

Yeah, well, nice job editing your post so that instead of it using "Vaseline" it now reads "Vasilion."

Guess I'll have to make sure I quote your posts whenever I reply!
:devil:

-Rich



BigBully2 said:


> I think it's best you just keep your two cents to yourself.


----------



## mike vasilion

alright, Bully, that's it. Put up, or shut up time. $100 a round. Now whatcha gotta say?
btw- you probably don't even have a mod motor, so if you're feelin froggy, I'll lend you 1 to lose with.


----------



## mike vasilion

And my name is Vasilion, not your butt lube.


----------



## mike vasilion

oh yeah, and BigBully2, you better not show up early Sunday, cause you aren't getting in until Nick gets there now....mouth. :lol:


----------



## John Warner

Apl Hed said:


> thats ok, youre wife says you need viagra.


Funny.... Like she'd know!! :devil:


----------



## Gixxer Jay

Hey Mike.. What time you gonna be there Sunday?? Looks like you, me, Apple, Damon, and the mystery Bully guy are game for MOD on Sunday?? :thumbsup:



Maybe Cookie will show up and see if he can run brushless...


----------



## Rich Chang

Hopefully everyone remembers that the clocks go back an hour tonight.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Mike - You sound frustrated and upset. I think you need a horse tranquilizer to calm down. 

Rich - It sounds like your on BB2's sh!t list.


----------



## jeff cook

I think Big Bully needs to come run mod with us tomorrow so that we can show him who's boss. I'd love to push him around with my brushless motor.


----------



## Gixxer Jay

jeff cook said:


> I think Big Bully needs to come run mod with us tomorrow so that we can show him who's boss. I'd love to push him around with my brushless motor.




If you are the REAL Jeff then what is the crazy team name you came up with???? :devil: 


Put the IMPOSTER to the test... :wave:


----------



## kevinm

For some reason, the cute, fluffy bunny icon doesn't seem particularly threatening.


----------



## mike vasilion

Gixxer Jay said:


> Hey Mike.. What time you gonna be there Sunday?? Looks like you, me, Apple, Damon, and the mystery Bully guy are game for MOD on Sunday?? :thumbsup:


I'll be there at 8:30, but bigbully won't be running....he's too scared.


----------



## Rich Chang

BigBully - it was nice meeting you today. Surprisingly, you aren't as much of a bully in person! LOL! Too bad you didn't get to race Gixer Jay and John McIntosh since they didn't show. 

Two heats of mod TC! WOW!

-Rich


----------



## Apl Hed

Rich Chang said:


> BigBully - it was nice meeting you today. Surprisingly, you aren't as much of a bully in person! LOL! Too bad you didn't get to race Gixer Jay and John McIntosh since they didn't show.
> 
> Two heats of mod TC! WOW!
> 
> -Rich


 sorry i didnt make it today, i had to get my dads boat out of the mud since the water level is so low. lots of time left in the year to race one another, and talk some more smack. hey rich, did you guys run mod? i had tim get my new epic 8 single, so ill be ready. till next time.


----------



## Mac The Knife

That must of been the motor Tim was using when he twisted his drive shaft!!!!


----------



## Gixxer Jay

Sorry I didn't make it guys.. I really wanted to race, but I just found out that my wife was gonna be here back from Europe this Wednesday... YYYEEESSS!!!!!  So I spent all weekend working on the house finishing projects..  



So who won MOD Sedan??? Did Cookie run brushless?? :lol:


----------



## Aaron Bomia

So, the Regional track layout will be ready for action this weekend. I can't wait. No, seriously, I can't wait.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Who plans to be at HH this weekend?


----------



## Rich Chang

I will be! My pit towel is already there so I'm ready to go!


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I already knew that Rich!  I wonder if Nick is still pissed at me. Hey, Nick, I'll pay for the parts I broke (within reason :devil: ).


----------



## Gixxer Jay

Aaron Bomia said:


> I already knew that Rich!  I wonder if Nick is still pissed at me. Hey, Nick, I'll pay for the parts I broke (within reason :devil: ).




Aaron, how much damage could a cucumber and two coconuts really do?? :lol:


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I was aiming for the window when I threw the coconuts, but I'm sure they would have just bounced off. :lol:


----------



## MARSscrutinizer

The Hub is such a cool place. They have some of the best racing action around too, and the facility is top notch. I just love racing there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Walton

Nick I was wondering if they are still going to be running Oval on Friday night. I was going to come over and watch alittle bit,and pick up some 1/12 scale tires if you have some. Can you let me know. Thanks Dave.


----------



## NTwigs

Yes, Dave, we'll be racing this Friday. What style of 1/12th wheels are you looking for?? Everything I have is for the 3 bolt rear end and I have both Jaco and TRC. Just let me know.

Nick


----------



## Mac The Knife

Gixxer Jay said:


> Aaron, how much damage could a cucumber and two coconuts really do?? :lol:



That was old news,,,, He may be referring to his Rich Chang impersonation,,,, However, he was felt he didn't quite get it right, so he took a few practice shots. 12th scales are a smaller target to hit.


----------



## Xpressman

Mac The Knife said:


> He may be referring to his Rich Chang impersonation,,,,


You gave up what Aaron is being for halloween.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I'd better lose about 100# if I'm going to impersonate Rich. The skin color can be matched using make-up, the eyes with tape, but our frames are just too different. He's all skin and bone. :lol:


----------



## Fred B

Aaron,

Only you would know that Rich is "all skin and bone".


----------



## Aaron Bomia

You're a funny guy stick boy!


----------



## Zuke

Is there a number to the hobby store there or near there or at the track even? i need to call and see if you guys have a few things. thanks for any info


----------



## Rich Chang

Hobby Hub - 517-351-5843. Ask for Nick.

Most of the r/c car stuff is at the track.


----------



## Zuke

you going to run 1/12 stock this weekend rich? if so we are coming for you......

There is practice saturday 2pm to when? and what time do they open sunday

see you there


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi Zuke,

Heh - yeah, I might be running 1/12th. TC for sure. I probably won't be at the Region 5 race, however. But, I'll be running 1/12th at the CRL race for sure.

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang

They open at 9:00a on Sundays. Racing starts at 12:30p.


----------



## DerekManchester

Rich Chang said:


> Hi Zuke,
> 
> Heh - yeah, I might be running 1/12th. TC for sure. I probably won't be at the Region 5 race, however. But, I'll be running 1/12th at the CRL race for sure.
> 
> -Rich


What did you do.....get a job? Man I wonder whos wearing the underwear in that house hold? (not that I need to know) :lol:


----------



## Rich Chang

I have a party to go to that day, so it has nothing to do with underwear.


----------



## Mac The Knife

Rich Chang said:


> I have a party to go to that day, so it has nothing to do with underwear.




Oohhh, One of "THOSE" parties.


----------



## planet honda

Rich Chang said:


> I will be! My pit towel is already there so I'm ready to go!


I will be there friday to set up MY PIT SPACE :devil: :devil: :wave:


----------



## Rich Chang

That's fine. :devil: I already have my towel down at my spot. 

So, since you will be there Friday you will be running oval? :lol:

-Rich


----------



## mike vasilion

Rich Chang said:


> That's fine. :devil: I already have my towel down at my spot.
> 
> -Rich


that's funny, I didn't see any towel Wednesday, but I have a new dope rag for my tires.


----------



## Rich Chang

That's okay, it was Aaron's towel anyways (I stole it from him last Sunday).


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Huh? I only have one towel, and it's at home. So, Rich is lying!


----------



## walterhenderson

Zuke said:


> you going to run 1/12 stock this weekend rich? if so we are coming for you......
> 
> There is practice saturday 2pm to when? and what time do they open sunday
> 
> see you there


 The track will be open for practice on sat. 3 till 9.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

So, what magical time will the Hub open up on Sunday? 6:30a.m.? 7:30a.m.? 8:30a.m.? Which is it?


----------



## mike vasilion

Aaron Bomia said:


> So, what magical time will the Hub open up on Sunday? 6:30a.m.? 7:30a.m.? 8:30a.m.? Which is it?


how about this...what time do you want it to open?


----------



## Rich Chang

That is a bad question to ask. ;-)

-Rich


----------



## mike vasilion

Rich Chang said:


> That is a bad question to ask. ;-)
> 
> -Rich


shhh...that doesn't mean I'll be there.  
I'll be there about 8:30, but I can't stay all day.


----------



## Rich Chang

Is the track open yet? 

Can't stay all day? That stinks! I know Aaron will be moping around after you leave. 

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony

hey nick, what ever happened to the parts you said you mailed?


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I just want to beat Chico there, and, yes, I will be moping around after Mike leaves. I'll just have to turn to Rich to keep me motivated.


----------



## mike vasilion

It'll be ok, Aaron, it's just for 1 day. It's my gramma's birthday, :hat: and I have to goto dinner with the family. I should just miss the mains.


----------



## DaWrench

Mike:

Hi,

Please e mail me when you get a chance

Thanks
Aaron great run today!!!!!!!!! to bad Mini had to break. (and park it)

BTW:
I have to work all of next weekend so no racing for us


----------



## Gixxer Jay

So who ran MOD Sedan yesterday??? Who won???



Cookie called and said he was actually gonna run MOD!!!  He said his car was sooooo dialed for MOD now.. So did he actually run Sunday or was it just BS??


----------



## jeff cook

Gixxer Jay said:


> Cookie called and said he was actually gonna run MOD!!!  He said his car was sooooo dialed for MOD now.. So did he actually run Sunday or was it just BS??


 Ya I ran mod, I was in the b, @3 laps off of the good guys! jeff


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Who did win mod on Sunday?


----------



## kevinm

I seem to recall Walt pulling a "Schumacher" and slowing down 5 feet from the finish line, giving the win to Dan? 

Also, a new rule will be in effect from now on. Anyone in stock class who turns the same number of laps as the "A" Mod winner will not be allowed to run stock, since they are obviously either: A) Way too good, or B) Cheating in a way no-one has figured out yet.  :tongue:


----------



## Rich Chang

I think that was a courtesy brake due to the mild body rub Walt gave him to pass him for the lead.  What a nice guy!

Yeah, Aaron - stop running stock!!


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Walt's a nice guy? 

Rich - Kevin is talking about you!


----------



## Fred B

If they don't figure it out, it's not cheating.


----------



## Rich Chang

Aaron - Not!! I didn't TQ and win.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

RC-Who did then?


----------



## THE ONE

That Would Be Me !!!


----------



## MARSscrutinizer

THE ONE - No, I TQ'd and won stock TC and stock 1/12th. Don't mess with me!


----------



## THE ONE

Only in your own mind MARS , you must truly believe to set yourself free.
join me in the training program and I will show you the way.....

Neo


----------



## Rich Chang

Here is life at the Bomia residence:

http://www.unc.edu/~sluong/files/Zazoo FR_small.mpg.mpeg

Make sure you have the volume up on your computer.


----------



## rcsilly

I Love Kids !


----------



## rowle1jt

Rich Chang said:


> Here is life at the Bomia residence:
> 
> http://www.unc.edu/~sluong/files/Zazoo FR_small.mpg.mpeg
> 
> Make sure you have the volume up on your computer.


Rich, 
That commericial is some good birth control. No kids for me for a LONG time now!!!! LoL


----------



## mike vasilion

rowle1jt said:


> Rich,
> That commericial is some good birth control. No kids for me for a LONG time now!!!! LoL


Too bad it's not your choice, Jake...we know who wears the pants. :wave:


----------



## rowle1jt

mike vasilion said:


> Too bad it's not your choice, Jake...we know who wears the pants. :wave:


I look great in a pink skirt, don't you think Mike?


----------



## walterhenderson

rowle1jt said:


> I look great in a pink skirt, don't you think Mike?


 I thought it was a pink to-to


----------



## mike vasilion

rowle1jt said:


> I look great in a pink skirt, don't you think Mike?


uuuhhhh..........NO


----------



## THE ONE

Rich Chang said:


> Here is life at the Bomia residence:
> 
> http://www.unc.edu/~sluong/files/Zazoo FR_small.mpg.mpeg
> 
> Make sure you have the volume up on your computer.


 Special Ed , 
That was funny , it kinda reminded me of the time at Mickey Ds when the lady told you they were out of APL HED pies . 
If you see your dad this month , tell that fat old "Cookie Monster " that Brushless is for people that can't figure out how to go fast without cheating .
NEO ......... and Trinity of course


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Rich - How did you get labeled as "Special Ed?"


----------



## Rich Chang

Because of my avatar. That is "Special Ed" from the Crank Yankers show on Comedy Central.

http://www.comedycentral.com/tv_shows/crankyankers/videos.jhtml


----------



## Xpressman

Rich Chang said:


> Because of my avatar. That is "Special Ed" from the Crank Yankers show on Comedy Central.
> 
> http://www.comedycentral.com/tv_shows/crankyankers/videos.jhtml


Yeah, I've got R/C
Yeah, I've got R/C
Yeah


----------



## BigBully2

It looks like a jock strap around your chin there Special Ed!


----------



## Rich Chang

Yeah, it is your wife's. :drunk:


----------



## BigBully2

Nice try, but I'm not married. Maybe it's one of your cat's thongs, and you enjoy licking them clean after they mess.


----------



## rowle1jt

I guess your right Walt. Pink isn't really my color. I guess I'll stick to pants for now..... LoL


----------



## Roddude65

rowle1jt said:


> I guess your right Walt. Pink isn't really my color. I guess I'll stick to pants for now..... LoL


thats good Jake ... you do that ......

:dude:


----------



## Wanna Be

All I seem to see is races at this track? Is this the only track in michigan? Are the people at this track really nice or are they really serious and cut-throat? I wanna be fast like them but I just got into racing. I know my car is good (it is a Radio Shack Viper which is their most expensive racing level car) so it is all up to my driving. I will be at this track this weekend for the Roar race and running modified touring car. 

Wanna Be Winner


----------



## Aaron Bomia

There are several MI tracks, but there just happen to be three threads that involve the Hub on this forum. And, yes, the owner and fellow racers are decent people. The only person you need to watch out for is...PEAR!


----------



## hankster

I have had a few posts in this thread reported to me. I would like to remind everyone of the TOS that we have on HobbyTalk. In case you happen to forget what is in the TOS, click the FAQ link at the top of any page.

Because of the language involved in some of the post over the past few days, I had to delete some of them and ban one member. This member can email me so we can discussion the banning.

Please folks, follow the TOS. Improper language not only makes you look bad, but puts your track in a bad light.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

What will the schedule be like the weekend before Cleveland? Also, how much will practice cost, and will Sunday be the only race day?

Sat. 11/22
Sun. 11/23
Mon. 11/24
Tues. 11/25


----------



## Fred B

Schedule before Cleveland?

It's run every night that isn't oval. Until we leave.

Where was Bomia last night when we were practicing?


----------



## walterhenderson

It is that time of year, the indoor champs is just around the corner and Hobby Hub Raceway will be hosting a warmup weekend the weekend before the champs. 
Saturday will be open practice till @5 With a club race to follow, 2 heats and a main, Sunday will be 3 heats and a main, and open pratice Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## walterhenderson

sat. open at 10 am, racing at 5 pm, $10
sun. open at 8 am racing at 12:30, $10 
mon open practice 10 am till 9 pm, $10
tue open practice 10 am till 9 pm, $10


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Except for this Sunday, obviously, with the CRL coming to Lansing. Doors open at 7:30am, sign up closes at 9:30 and racing starts at 10 am.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I think Walt secretly works for Club Hub, since he responds more than Nick does. :lol: Hey Walt, what will it cost me to just practice on Sat. and skip the club race?


----------



## mike vasilion

Aaron Bomia said:


> I think Walt secretly works for Club Hub, since he responds more than Nick does. :lol: Hey Walt, what will it cost me to just practice on Sat. and skip the club race?


for you.....$20 :tongue:


----------



## Rich Chang

What? Are you really coming up Saturday? I already rented out your pit-space! 

-rich




Aaron Bomia said:


> I think Walt secretly works for Club Hub, since he responds more than Nick does. :lol: Hey Walt, what will it cost me to just practice on Sat. and skip the club race?


----------



## rowle1jt

Aaron Bomia said:


> I think Walt secretly works for Club Hub, since he responds more than Nick does. :lol: Hey Walt, what will it cost me to just practice on Sat. and skip the club race?


I happen to know this guy that works there sometimes..... For a measly $50 a weekend (including power!), I will rent you my pit spot that just happens to be over with all the factory drivers that race at the Hub.....
:devil:


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Rowley - Wow! What a value, what a deal! Go ahead and sign Rich up! :lol:


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Rich Chang said:


> What? Are you really coming up Saturday? I already rented out your pit-space!
> 
> -rich


Don't worry Rich, because I removed your pit space entirely and put in a wet bar. :wave:


----------



## rcsilly

Hey Nick,
Do you have any thick 1/12th T plates at the track ? No one else seems to have any .
thanks , 
Bob


----------



## Gixer J

.75 T-Bars are hard to find these days...  They've been back ordered everywhere for a while now..


----------



## Rich Chang

I've got an easy fix to that situation - run a non T-bar based car! 

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I think I have an extra .75 bar. If not, I can give you a set up for the .63 bar.


----------



## Gixer J

Rich Chang said:


> I've got an easy fix to that situation - run a non T-bar based car!
> 
> -Rich



Yeah, run the Corally car.. :lol: :tongue: 


No :devil:


----------



## walterhenderson

It's $10 including the club race, if you choose to run it! 

As for t- bars, we got 15 .075's in last week, there should still be some left.


I will take a broken t-bar over a non t-bar car any day!!!


----------



## rcsilly

Hey Rich , 
You wanna sponsor me one ?  
Gixxer .............. Corally........ NOT !

Till I get a real job I'm pretty much stuck running my Associ-okomo franken mobile .............

Bob :wave:


----------



## rcsilly

walterhenderson said:


> It's $10 including the club race, if you choose to run it!
> 
> As for t- bars, we got 15 .075's in last week, there should still be some left.
> 
> 
> I will take a broken t-bar over a non t-bar car any day!!!


 Cool , Thanks Walt , save me some ,I know I'll break the one I got before Cleveland , see ya saturday .

Bob


----------



## Gixer J

Bob - It was a JOKE!! :lol: 


Walt - AMEN to that!! T-bar cars!!


----------



## rcsilly

Gixer J said:


> Bob - It was a JOKE!! :lol:
> Yeah I know J .........
> 
> 
> Walt - AMEN to that!! T-bar cars!!


 T -BAR 4 LIFE !

jeeez .......I haven't raced in 2 weeks I think I may need a few of those T bars :tongue:


----------



## Greg Anthony

Walt, you guys get any spring steel t-bars in yet?


----------



## Gixer J

Thats why they have practice all day Saturday.. 10 to 10.. Race all day Sunday..

Knock off the rust.. :tongue:


----------



## walterhenderson

Greg Anthony said:


> Walt, you guys get any spring steel t-bars in yet?


 From what I have been told, they should be in stock the middle of next week. They are in between batches, Duane was sending more to IRS this week!!!


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Walt - Is Twiggy going to have more tires on hand for next weekend? Oh, check this picture out. Do you recognize anyone? :lol: The facial hair is a bit darker, eh?


----------



## Rich Chang

Walt looks so thrilled, too! What race was that? Looks like oval cars?


----------



## Wanna Be

I wanna be a Associated Factory Driver. It sounds exciting! How do I get that line under my name? Does it cost more than the standard hobbytalk supporter fee?

Wanna Be


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Rich, you realize that Cyrul is next to him, right?


----------



## Greg Anthony

This was from Honda House's (in Chatam, ON) "SCAR WARS" 12th Scale Factory Challenge Race. Walter won it! It was handout motors and batteries, using Dahm's Spitfire Truck Bodies. The format was Oval and Circuit Races with both being combined on points.


----------



## Rich Chang

Yeah, I saw that. So, are you saying Walt doesn't look happy because he has Josh next to him?

-Rich



Aaron Bomia said:


> Rich, you realize that Cyrul is next to him, right?


----------



## groundhogg

maybe Josh just farted


----------



## Aaron Bomia

So, who's going to race this Saturday at Club Hub?



waldohenderson said:


> sat. open at 10 am, racing at 5 pm, $10
> sun. open at 8 am racing at 12:30, $10
> mon open practice 10 am till 9 pm, $10
> tue open practice 10 am till 9 pm, $10


----------



## Gixer J

I'll be there.. Wife might be racing too if we can finish building the car..  Everyone beware..


----------



## Aaron Bomia

J - Okay, just warn me before she goes out. :lol:


----------



## Greg Anthony

Trust me, I think we'll notice!


----------



## Gixer J

Aaron Bomia said:


> J - Okay, just warn me before she goes out.




Actually we'll just do what Keith did yesterday.. Pull everyone off the track for practice, and let the beginner novice racers take some time to rip up the boards instead of other peoples cars!! :lol: Car looked like a pin ball bouncing off every board on the track.. 


I wonder if they make a guard that goes all the way around a TC3.. Kinda like those guards on them go-carts you can ride at your local amusement park..  That way the suspention, body and tires arn't taking all the abuse!!


----------



## mike vasilion

Gixer J said:


> I wonder if they make a guard that goes all the way around a TC3.. Kinda like those guards on them go-carts you can ride at your local amusement park..  That way the suspention, body and tires arn't taking all the abuse!!


If they did, I would've had one on my car yesturday.


----------



## NTwigs

Hey Aaron, are you coming to play this weekend???


----------



## Aaron Bomia

*Tires*

Oh, yeah. I hope you have some more tires in stock.


----------



## NTwigs

What do ya want??? Greens and Blues???


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I was thinking reds and magenta.


----------



## rowle1jt

I want whites at all four corners. So please Nick, order me 65 pairs.


----------



## mike vasilion

rowle1jt said:


> I want whites at all four corners. So please Nick, order me 65 pairs.


if you order...they will come


----------



## Bobby Flack

I'm lazy, and dont want to look on any of the 324435 Hobby Hub threads so could someone tell me if the track is open this Friday for on-road? 

Thanks..


----------



## rowle1jt

This friday is oval......


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Bobby - You don't have to work this weekend, right?


----------



## Bobby Flack

Aaron.. Nope! I actually get to race. Just not sure where I will be yet.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Coooool! Are you hanging out in Michigan before the Champs, or are you heading down early to practice at Ray's track?


----------



## Greg Anthony

For $20 day plus table rental....


----------



## Gixer J

Bobby Flack said:


> Aaron.. Nope! I actually get to race. Just not sure where I will be yet.



*BOBBY* - Come over to Lansing this weekend there " SUPERSTAR "!! Glad to see you FINALLY don't have to work!! 

Remember what we talked about with that JOB thing.. :tongue:




*AARON* - Is the family getting excited about the big adventure next week?? I told my wife last night not to worry about being the only GIRL attending this race.. I told her I knew of at least one other chick that was gonna be there.. :lol:


----------



## Aaron Bomia

It would be fun to practice at Ray's track, but that's too far away, plus the practice fees are a bit steep for me right now. I am a budget racer. :lol:

Gixer - Both of the boys are sick right now, so hopefully their colds clear up. My youngest is having to inhale medicing from a nebulator. It will be an interesting "vacation" indeed. One I'm sure I'll never forget. I just hope I can fit the microwave, small fridge, blender, rc crap, clothes, toiletries, etc in my rig to get down there. :lol:


----------



## Bobby Flack

Aaron.. I haven't decided between Toledo or Lansing yet. I'm leaning towards Lansing but we'll see what happens.

Gixer.. Yea yea yea.. see ya this weekend.


----------



## walterhenderson

Bobby Flack said:


> Aaron.. I haven't decided between Toledo or Lansing yet. I'm leaning towards Lansing but we'll see what happens.
> 
> Gixer.. Yea yea yea.. see ya this weekend.



Bobby, You should come over to lansing, you won't be disapointed!!! 

Walter


----------



## Rich Chang

Aaron Bomia said:


> rc crap


Crap, eh? How about I take that crap off your hands so you don't have to deal with that crap? :lol:



Aaron Bomia said:


> fit ... in my rig


If you can't fit your stuff in that horkin-huge Yukon XL, then you don't know how to pack, just like you don't know how to drive.


----------



## rowle1jt

Rich Chang said:


> just like you don't know how to drive.


And the plot thickens..... :devil:


----------



## rcsilly

Now thats some funny [email protected] !


----------



## NTwigs

Hey Aaron, I have gear adapter for you.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Rich Chang said:


> If you can't fit your stuff in that horkin-huge Yukon XL, then you don't know how to pack, just like you don't know how to drive.


Okay Frenchy...make sure to bring all 20 of your folding tables to Cleveland so you have enough pit space...


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Okay, I'll buy it on Saturday.



NTwigs said:


> Hey Aaron, I have gear adapter for you.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Walter is right. Lansing is very nice! 



Bobby Flack said:


> Aaron.. I haven't decided between Toledo or Lansing yet. I'm leaning towards Lansing but we'll see what happens.


----------



## Rich Chang

Should I also bring my 52 different tote boxes?



Aaron Bomia said:


> Okay Frenchy...make sure to bring all 20 of your folding tables to Cleveland so you have enough pit space...


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Good idea! That way you'll have plenty of chairs for all of your tables. I think Fred could probably even sleep in some of your totes.


----------



## DerekManchester

Rich Chang said:


> different ?


 Yup! :lol:


----------



## Gixer J

Aaron Bomia said:


> Good idea! That way you'll have plenty of chairs for all of your tables. I think Fred could probably even sleep in some of your totes.




Where do you get totes that you can carry items, sit on, and sleep in?? I see someone must be shopping at the local Army Surplus store.. Sounds like Rich's totes are Swiss Army style or something!! :lol:


----------



## DerekManchester

Gixer J said:


> Where do you get totes that you can carry items, sit on, and sleep in?? I see someone must be shopping at the local Army Surplus store.. Sounds like Rich's totes are Swiss Army style or something!! :lol:


No they're French! They cheat, don't work and stink! :lol:


----------



## rcsilly

DerekManchester said:


> No they're French! They cheat, don't work and stink! :lol:


  :jest:


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Trust me...Rich has lots of totes and filing cabinets in his garage....way too many in fact! Sell those stinkin' off-road cars!


----------



## NTwigs

Rich, you should put your stuff in several small boxes, kinda like the Miles boys.


----------



## Gixer J

Being the tote KING Rich if you need more room in your garage your more than welcome to keep your Ducati at my house in my garage!! :lol: Don't worry, I'll take GOOD care of it!! :thumbsup: The Duck would make a good track bike, and have the GSXR ( Gixer ) as my stunt bike!! :lol:


----------



## Club Prez

Gentlemen,

You must take care of your boxes properly so they do not spoil. There is nothing worse then a rotten PEAR.

http://trade.usapears.com/retail/procedures_warehouse.asp










or










or finally


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Pear!


----------



## Gixer J

I thought it was *FISH* now!!?? Not Pear!!??


----------



## NTwigs

Gixer- it's Fishy Pear!!!


----------



## Gixer J

Ahhh, ok.. I'll make a note of it..


Whats the plan after practicing Saturday Nick?? Are we all gonna go out to the bar again like last week?? Me, you, Walt, Jody, Garrette, and who ever else that wants to go??  Tequila Man!! :lol:


----------



## walterhenderson

Gixer J said:


> Ahhh, ok.. I'll make a note of it..
> 
> 
> Whats the plan after practicing Saturday Nick?? Are we all gonna go out to the bar again like last week?? Me, you, Walt, Jody, Garrette, and who ever else that wants to go??  Tequila Man!! :lol:


 I thought it was Ralph!!!


----------



## NTwigs

OUCH!!! Tequilla BAD!!! Remind me to thank Walt for those wonderful drinks!! :drunk:


----------



## Aaron Bomia

You need to go for the Long Island drinks...that's the ticket!


----------



## Greg Anthony

does that mean we will be joined by the bigman himself this weekend at Trippers???


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Greg - I don't think Rich will be there.


----------



## Gixer J

walterhenderson said:


> I thought it was Ralph!!!




Ralph didn't show till after 1:30 or 2:00A.M. Walt.. Did you have to take care of him and pray with him to the Porcelain GOD?? :lol: 

Walt, I wasn't gonna get drunk again with ya this year!!  :devil:


----------



## Gixer J

Aaron Bomia said:


> You need to go for the Long Island drinks...that's the ticket!



Aaron, there isn't any protein in those drinks!!  We should be drinking White Russians!! :lol:


----------



## Greg Anthony

Aaron Bomia said:


> Greg - I don't think Rich will be there.



:freak: ha ha.. you gonna be there all weekend?


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Greg - Well, of course I'll be there. I have to break in the new car for Cleveland, along with my new bodies.


----------



## Greg Anthony

"break in"????


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Well, yeah, I built a new car for Cleveland, and I need to make sure all the bugs are gone.


----------



## Bobby Flack

YOU built a new car for Cleveland?


----------



## Rich Chang

Someone special to Aaron's heart built the car for him. It wasn't Ernie's Heart, either.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Aaron's P.B.?????


----------



## Gixer J

You then Rich.. Your in the special heart.. Your such a sweeeeeet guy.. :lol: Good people like you are rare.. Don't let him take advantage of you Rich..  :tongue:


----------



## Rich Chang

Eeew! Nope, wasn't me. I sure wouldn't be building a car for Aaron. He hits too much stuff and breaks too much stuff. All that work would be for naught.  

Just kidding, Aaron! Don't beat me up! We all know you can wheel a car!

-Rich


----------



## nitrorod

So Aaron you riunning some flames on your body for Cleveland?


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> So Aaron you riunning some flames on your body for Cleveland?


Rumor has it he'll also have some "ants" running
in and out of the flames as well!!


----------



## Gixer J

Great warm up race yesterday..  My wife had a good time watching the racing and getting to meet all you guys.. Oops, I mean Pears.. She wants to try racing, so I told her that we could finish building her car after the Championship this week, and she could do some racing..  


I'll see all you guys in Cleveland Wednesday afternoon!!  


- Jay


----------



## Greg Anthony

Gixxer, you should just build it in the hotel room... that is if your not busy.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gixer J

Greg Anthony said:


> Gixxer, you should just build it in the hotel room... that is if your not busy.. :thumbsup:



I'm always busy Greg.. Why do you think I was so late getting to the track yesterday.. :wave: You know you can't rush " PERFECTION "!! There just isn't enough hours in a day.. :tongue:


----------



## rcsilly

J,
That GSXR is gonna be jealous .........


----------



## Greg Anthony

na, J still rides that more I bet.... :tongue:


----------



## fleetwood

So have any of you seen Cyrul run his X-Ray?


----------



## Gixer J

Bob and Greg.. You guys crack me up!! :lol: 



Fleetwood - Yeah, he was practicing all day Saturday in Lansing.. X-Ray car looked good..


----------



## kevinm

Will anybody be there sunday for road course racing, or has everybody made the Holy Pilgrimage to Cleveland???


----------



## mike vasilion

kevinm said:


> Will anybody be there sunday for road course racing, or has everybody made the Holy Pilgrimage to Cleveland???


I will be there Sunday....wife didn't want me to goto Cleveland this year


----------



## kenb

I'l be there and brian too! (our chance to make the A!) ....


----------



## Dave Walton

Nick any chance those Hotbodies pit bags came in yet. LMK Thanks Dave.


----------



## NTwigs

Sorry not yet Dave. I'm hoping they will be in within the next two weeks.


----------



## rowle1jt

NTwigs said:


> Sorry not yet Dave. I'm hoping they will be in within the next two weeks.


Like the personal transponders that are going to be here next week.....eight weeks ago......??? :devil:


----------



## Dave Walton

Ok I will check back with you.Thanks.


----------



## Mac The Knife

What's the upcoming holiday schedule going to be????


----------



## NTwigs

We will be open Friday Dec 26 for Oval racing. Doors open at 1pm.

We will be open Sunday Dec 28 for road course racing. Doors open at 9am.


----------



## kevinm

Nick - Have you got a bearing set for a TC3? Or can you get one by friday?


----------



## NTwigs

What kind of bearings do you want?? I can get Duratrax, Associated and Team KA. The KA bearings I can get in both ceramic and teflon shielded, but they don't have diff support BB's.


----------



## kevinm

Nick - Whatever keeps carpet fuzz out the best. The rubber/teflon ones I've had don't. The Boca "Ultra shield" ones I got there (last year?) seemed to survive carpet racing well.


----------



## NTwigs

Kevin, I won't have the Boca sets until next week.


----------



## DynoMoHum

Is this like the place where we ask santa (nick) for anything we need?

Nick, have you got a bearing and a front axle for my T4?


----------



## NTwigs

Glenn, I've got that for you. I'll bring it over to the track.


----------



## DaWrench

Kevin:

Hi,

Do you need a full set????? see me Sunday 
I have a set Boca ultra seals in my box.


Thanks

PROTECT ME FROM THE THINGS I WANT

and Happy Holidays


----------



## walterhenderson

Happy Holidays Too All!!!


If anyone is interested in a 3 month old M-8 let me know. Walter


----------



## Agent Smith

DynoMoHum said:


> Is this like the place where we ask santa (nick) for anything we need?
> 
> Nick, have you got a bearing and a front axle for my T4?


can i get a gear diff for my tamiya santa nick????




Agent Smith


----------



## Tim Stamper

walterhenderson said:


> Happy Holidays Too All!!!
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested in a 3 month old M-8 let me know. Walter



No, but I am interested in something that someone borrowed from james at Cleveland. Do you still have it?

Tim


----------



## walterhenderson

Yep, I have just been waiting to see one of you!!! Walter


----------



## CRL sandbagger

Agent Smith said:


> can i get a gear diff for my tamiya santa nick????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent Smith


There is only one who knows this info... :devil:


----------



## kevinm

Nick - I just had a nasty thought: What if the laps I ran at the end of the race with my pan car didn't count because the #5 transponder died in the wreck (along with my TC3)?? Maybe you should check it before next weekend.


----------



## minidixon

*CEFX forum*

FYI the CEFX.net forum is open


----------



## darnold

Hey everyone hope you are having a happy new year thus far. I was wondering how often you guys run 12th mod because i would like to come up in two weeks? Do you guys have open practice all day on Saturdays and run club races on Sundays? Thanks. 

Hey Walt and Terry, how have things been going for you guys? 
-D.L. Arnold


----------



## Fred B

As long as some of the guys know that you want to run mod ahead of time, there should be some guys to run. I might even run some mod once I get my car squared away.


----------



## mike vasilion

Fred B said:


> As long as some of the guys know that you want to run mod ahead of time, there should be some guys to run. I might even run some mod once I get my car squared away.


That'll never happen.....car isn't square.lol


----------



## Rich Chang

Maybe he is referring to how he drives? Square off those corners! LOL!


----------



## mike vasilion

Sunday, it was square off the corner...right into the board. :wave: :jest:


----------



## rcsilly

Hey Fred ,........... Nice avatar , where did you pick her up at ? 
I thought you were a pear farmer , not a sheep rancher ?


----------



## Fred B

Well, times have been hard for us pear farmers. Seems that people are switching from Pears to Fish. I've been experimenting with the sheep. Letting them graze under my trees and all...

Who's going to be running this weekend? Bueler? Bueler?

Or should that be Chang? Chang?


----------



## Tim Stamper

walterhenderson said:


> Yep, I have just been waiting to see one of you!!! Walter


Cool, i'll get it from ya sooner or later. If it is at the fun run, then that's okay.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Rich Chang

Fred - I am planning on making it out this Sunday. So, you can stop whimpering like a puppy who has lost its owner.


----------



## Fred B

Rich,

Apparently, you are misinformed as to who owns whom. :tongue:


----------



## Rich Chang

This coming from the guy who has a sheep with garter belts and high heels as his avatar. 

-Rich

Fred's avatar as of 01/07 - saved for posterity in case he changes his avatar.


----------



## Jamie Hanson

Hey Rich.....AM I allowed to come play on that thing you call a roadcourse? TOO BAD!!! I will be there the 25th.......


----------



## Ted Flack

Jamie Hanson said:


> Hey Rich.....AM I allowed to come play on that thing you call a roadcourse? TOO BAD!!! I will be there the 25th.......



Hey!

No oval scum at road course races. At least that is what Dino said.


----------



## kevinm

Ted - That means Walter can't race either! And I seem to recall some guy named Flack that runs oval occasionally..... Actually, it's him and his rotten (no so) little kid!  

Jamie - What are you going to race? I'm guessing one of those shrunken cars with only 4 cells in it.


----------



## Rich Chang

Jamie - As usual you choose a race weekend when I won't be there. 

That is the 4th leg of the CRL and I might be going to that. If not, I will probably be taking that weekend off.

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang

Ted - I agree with Kevin. You, Walt, and Bobby need to just keep using your transmitters that only turn left.


----------



## Fred B

Rich is just scared that Ted and Jamie will beat him because they're better drivers :jest:


----------



## Rich Chang

Well, DUH! Thanks, Mr. Obvious!


----------



## hankster

Is there any racing this weekend? What days? I'll be up in Lansing and figured I'd stop by for a howdy if anyone is going to be there.


----------



## NTwigs

Hi Hank, this weekend is our Snowbirds Oval Warm-up. Friday and Saturday. Sunday is our Customer Appreciation Day. Free racing with a Pizza lunch.


----------



## hankster

Thanks... I'll most likely be stopping by! Thanks!


----------



## rcsilly

NTwigs said:


> Hi Hank, this weekend is our Snowbirds Oval Warm-up. Friday and Saturday. Sunday is our Customer Appreciation Day. Free racing with a Pizza lunch.


 Free racing and pizza ......... let me call the guys . 
Bob :wave:


----------



## Greg Anthony

Is this the Second Annual T.R. Invitational? ha ha :devil:


----------



## NTwigs

Bad Greg, Bad Greg!!!!! :freak:


----------



## walterhenderson

Greg get it right would ya, It is the 2nd annual free racing,free pizza, and free picking on Nick Day!!! 

Walter


----------



## Greg Anthony

Sorry, must have all that TQ still in my system and not thinking straight... :drunk: :dude:


----------



## Greg Anthony

Wait a sec, Walter, you have to pay to pick on Nick??? Wow... your tab must look like Nicks at Trippers!!!!! You coming down to Fort Wayne for the CRL?


----------



## John Warner

Greg Anthony said:


> Is this the Second Annual T.R. Invitational? ha ha :devil:


You are way to funny.


----------



## Gixer J

walterhenderson said:


> Greg get it right would ya, It is the 2nd annual free racing,free pizza, and free picking on Nick Day!!!
> 
> Walter




Walt, I thought picking on Nick for free was just a tradition every weekend.. Not a special occasion.. :lol:


I'll be out there this weekend, so I'll see you then.. Save me a spot to pit Walt..


----------



## davidl

I know that Friday and Saturday are oval. Is the race on Sunday an on-road type race?


----------



## NTwigs

David- we're running road course on Sunday.


----------



## darnold

*Racing*

Man, too bad i can't make it until the 25th. The tracks over here in IL don't do cust. appreciation race days instead they keep telling us how we are suppose to be so appreciative of them, LOL!

RobK and myself are looking forward to coming up and getting schooled... i mean learning all we can from you guys next weekend in 12th mod since people don't really run any type of mod over here. 

BTW Greg, what is the annual T.R. Invitational (Race)? I just got a bad feeling about asking this question, LOL!


----------



## Greg Anthony

Dave, it's a bad inside joke,


----------



## CypressMidWest

Greg Anthony said:


> Dave, it's a bad inside joke,



Every joke you're involved with is a BAAAAAAd joke!!

(how's that for a call back!?!?!?  )


----------



## darnold

*Hmmm*

Just what i thought, if brother Cyp's says it's baaaaaad then look out. LOL!


----------



## Gixer J

CypressMidWest said:


> Every joke you're involved with is a BAAAAAAd joke!!
> 
> (how's that for a call back!?!?!?  )




Holy ****!!!! WOW!!!!   



hahaha, Sorry Hankster.. Not enough stars..


----------



## rowle1jt

Greg Anthony said:


> Dave, it's a bad inside joke,


Not to mention stupid.......


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Greg Anthony said:


> Is this the Second Annual T.R. Invitational? ha ha :devil:


So Greg... does this mean you are racing in Lansing on the 25th? I won't miss you because I could really use the extra points in 1/12th.


----------



## Greg Anthony

nope Hammy... ha h aha


----------



## Fred B

Did someone say Baaaaad?

Perhaps the TRI needs to have some shirts made up...


----------



## kenb

Dont ewe feel sheepish?


----------



## roadragehobbies

*if you're looking for great racing......*

One day left until the big race in Grand Rapids. Walk ups are WELCOME. We have plenty of room in the building.

Registration will get you into a great race in a great venue, and raffle ticket(s) where you may win one of the following:

*Nitro TC3 Ready to Run * 
*Quantum Competition 2 Speed Controller * 
*Futaba S9405 Coreless Hi Torque BB Servo * 
*Cobra Pro Comm Lathe * 

And so much more including Gift Certificates, Bodies (painted and clear), Battery Packs (3300's), Stock and Modified Motors, as well as MORE Kits and Ready to Run Vehicles. Don't miss out on a great day of racing and a chance to score some big FREE prizes. In fact, there are *$3,000 *  in giveaways and trophies!

Doors are open now for open practice until late tonight. Doors open Saturaday Morning at 7:00 am with racing to start around 10:00 am.

Don't forget the Concourse show just before racing. The winners in each class (Sedan, Truck, 1/12, F201) will receive a free body of their choice!

See you Saturday, January 17th in Grand Rapids.


----------



## Jamie Hanson

Just figured I should slowly get myself introduced to the onroad world again. This is the best way before I get stomped on this sunday.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Jamie, come to the CRL race in _daFort _ this weekend, you can go to your favorite bar!!!!


----------



## walterhenderson

I think we will be having a little more fun here at the hub!!!!


----------



## darnold

*Having more fun at the hub*

Hey Walt, Robk and I (and believe it or not Jucha may be coming with us) are definately looking forward to running with you and Terry in 12th modified. If Juch's comes i think he's planning on TC Mod but i'm not sure. I'm also hoping the i will see Tim and Jason on Sunday. We plan on rolling in around 1pm on Saturday to practice and then club race on Sunday. Definately looking to learn all i can from you, Terry, and Tim over the weekend.


----------



## Rich Chang

Hmm.. looks like I need to get my stuff together for this Sunday! I am game for some mod 1/12th - as long as I can get a Pt motor in time.

-Rich


----------



## NTwigs

Rich, I have a couple of PT mods. 8T and 9T, I think.


----------



## Rich Chang

Can I trade you an autographed r/c magazine for one?


----------



## NTwigs

I should be able to sell that on Ebay for what?? $1000.00? That's right up there with the"Aaron Bomia" signature soldering iron.


----------



## walterhenderson

I see you gasman, call me


----------



## Greg Anthony

Nick, Keith actually has that!!!! he even left the "Aaron Bomia" sticker on it! He claims he's been 2 tenths faster ever since he got it!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Hey Aaron! Can also get you to autograph my 1/12th scale chassis? I think your signature may squeak out another tenth.


----------



## Gixer J

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Hey Aaron! Can also get you to autograph my 1/12th scale chassis? I think your signature may squeak out another tenth.



Aaron 1/12 scale?? Isn't it Rich you want signing that 1/12 scale chassis?? He's the one that is in first for the CRL 1/12 scale points!!!  Rich should be a good role model for all you guys in 1/12 scale!! :tongue:


----------



## DaWrench

Darnold:

Hi,

don't think we'll be racing this weekend....work is getting in the way. unless you want to go in for me???


----------



## Rich Chang

Aww... 

I'm first for now because other folks forget to set ride height (Keith), or have bad luck during qualifying and the race. Plus, there are others who would be number 1 who haven't made the CRL races this year.

I would like Aaron to race 1/12th, but he doesn't want to kick my butt in 2 classes (I'd whine too much) so he just raced TC this year. 

-Rich




Gixer J said:


> Aaron 1/12 scale?? Isn't it Rich you want signing that 1/12 scale chassis?? He's the one that is in first for the CRL 1/12 scale points!!! Rich should be a good role model for all you guys in 1/12 scale!!


----------



## Gixer J

Rich Chang said:


> Aww...
> 
> I'm first for now because other folks forget to set ride height (Keith), or have bad luck during qualifying and the race. Plus, there are others who would be number 1 who haven't made the CRL races this year.
> 
> I would like Aaron to race 1/12th, but he doesn't want to kick my butt in 2 classes (I'd whine too much) so he just raced TC this year.
> 
> -Rich




You never know Rich.. He can't win'em all!! Maybe a pan chassis and a T-Bar isn't his CUP of TEA for speed!!!! :lol:


----------



## Rich Chang

Yeah, I don't think Aaron can handle it. Yeah!! (Maybe that will motivate him to prove me wrong. Or, is he chiiiiiicken? :lol: )


----------



## NTwigs

Aaron's more than welcome to come up nd run. I need someone that I can actually beat for once.


----------



## rowle1jt

NTwigs said:


> Aaron's more than welcome to come up nd run. I need someone that I can actually beat for once.


I didn't think you knew how to win Nick.........


----------



## NTwigs

Rich Chang said:


> Yeah, I don't think Aaron can handle it. Yeah!! (Maybe that will motivate him to prove me wrong. Or, is he chiiiiiicken? :lol: )



or maybe it is because he is a 
pear


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Nick, it's a little difficult to beat me after I've crushed your pathetic car with my giant foot.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

You know I can puke up chicken on demand, so be careful what you wish for.



Rich Chang said:


> Yeah, I don't think Aaron can handle it. Yeah!! (Maybe that will motivate him to prove me wrong. Or, is he chiiiiiicken? :lol: )


----------



## rowle1jt

http://www.hobbyhubraceway.com is updated......


----------



## kenb

Whats the chance of racing sunday? or has sunday faded to practice


----------



## NTwigs

Ken, racing is definately on tap for this weekend.


----------



## IHAUL

AND the date for state champs are
???????????????????????????????


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

State Champs date? I need to schedule the CRL fun run in March. Nick, let's work out different dates. Toledo had the largest crowd this year, so they get the fun run.


----------



## NTwigs

I'm actually leaning towards Feb 29th. In March, you have the CRL fun run, Nationals warm-up, and Nationals. It seems to me that March is awfully busy.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Just to let you know, Feb 27-29th is the Triple Crown Race at Trackside...


----------



## NTwigs

Greg, I thought it was this weekend, Feb 20-22nd.


----------



## Lazer Lady

Hey Nick, since you are scheduling dates what date do you have in mind for the Summer Classic? I would like to get a schedule made soon & don't want to conflict with that race. 
-Leslie


----------



## darnold

*Greg Anthony racing at Trackside*

Greg will i see you in two weeks at the 4th leg of the US Triple Crown being held at Trackside? I'll be racing 12th mod and MAYBE tc mod IF my TC gets finished. LOL! I definately want to come back up to Hobby Hub and run 12th mod within two weeks after the Trackside race with Walt, Terry and anyone else. I had loads of fun last time and learned some things about bodies, ect.


----------



## Greg Anthony

NTwigs said:


> Greg, I thought it was this weekend, Feb 20-22nd.



Nope, this weekend is the CRL race in Homer..... :wave: www.carpetracingleague.com


----------



## walterhenderson

Motor City Hamilton said:


> State Champs date? I need to schedule the CRL fun run in March. Nick, let's work out different dates. Toledo had the largest crowd this year, so they get the fun run.



??????????????? I thought we had the biggest turnout at 82???


----------



## Rich Chang

Recount! Recount!

Were any chads left hanging?


Haha!
-Rich


----------



## davidl

Nick, are you racing onroad this weekend? If so, would that be both Sat and Sunday? Or, is there some oval in there?


----------



## Rich Chang

David - not going to be able to make the CRL race in Homer?

-Rich


----------



## NTwigs

David, We'll be running Friday and Sunday this weekend. We won't be running on Saturday.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Is that Walter guy visiting Homer this weekend?


----------



## davidl

Thanks, Nick.


----------



## NTwigs

I don't know what that Walter guy is doing this weekend.


----------



## kenb

Sunday!


----------



## Aaron Bomia

What you talkin' bout Willis?


----------



## NTwigs

Boy, it's been quiet on this thread for a while. Anyways, I just want to let everyone know , that this Sunday (Mar 28) will be the last for the season. So come on out to play. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTwigs

I want to thank everyone for coming out this past season. I had a great time, and I hope to see everyone soon.

BTW- I will be posting our parking lot schedule over the next week or two. Also, the Summer Classic will be in July this year.


----------



## Fred Knapp

What lot do you think you'll be at?
Anyway I'm down for the Summer Classic, thats allways a good time.


----------



## Fred Knapp

NTwigs said:


> I will be posting our parking lot schedule over the next week or two. Also, the Summer Classic will be in July this year.


Who are we waitin on?


----------



## Roddude65

great fun this past winter Nick .. and a great season as usual .. hope to race more next year after I get working again .. if your around the shop I might stop by tonight .. need to talk with you about that new NTC3 rear suspension ...
:dude:


----------



## NTwigs

Sorry, I haven't been on the boards as much guys. I've been working with the city of Lansing, trying to get a permanent facility together. I have a another meeting with them on Monday, to look at locations. I'll keep everyone posted.


I should be posting our parking lot schedule on Monday as well.


----------



## Rich Chang

Sounds good! Can't wait! 

-Rich


----------



## Roddude65

sounds awesome Nick ... hope it all works out ...


----------



## Xpressman

NTwigs said:


> Sorry, I haven't been on the boards as much guys. I've been working with the city of Lansing, trying to get a permanent facility together. I have a another meeting with them on Monday, to look at locations. I'll keep everyone posted.
> 
> 
> I should be posting our parking lot schedule on Monday as well.


We love you Nick!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roddude65

hey Nick .. any word on the outdoor schedule ... guess I will find out tomorrow when I stop in to get those V2 parts .... :dude:


----------



## kenb

wwwo?


----------



## Roddude65

hey Nick ... anymore word on a racing schedule for the summer ... and what about the v2 parts ... guess I'll call the shop tomorrow sometime and check in ... laters

E
:dude:


----------



## DynoMoHum

Summer? Did we have summer?

What's going on for fall/winter racing this season?


----------



## NTwigs

Hi Glenn, I hope to let everyone know within the week. I am waiting hear back from the Agent for the property within the next day or two. Once I have everything set up, then we'll announce when we are opening. I am shooting for the first weekend in October though.


----------



## DynoMoHum

OK... 

FYI, I probably won't be around till after November anyway... I've got lots of stuff going on in October, and will be in Taiwan much of November... I may come up a couple times in October just to see what everyone is running and such, but I don't think I'm going to race early in the season.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Who we waitin' on?


----------



## rcsilly

Aaron Bomia said:


> Who we waitin' on?


 OMG , is Bomia making a comeback .........


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Comeback? I didn't know I left the scene...just been runnin' dirt.


----------



## rcsilly

Thats cool , see you soon then for carpet season .

Bob


----------



## David Washburn

where are uguys located and what do u run on carpet


----------



## Rich Chang

Dave - they are located at the Lansing Outlet Mall off of I-69 in Lansing. They race oval and road-course classes.


----------



## Mac The Knife

Rich Chang said:


> Dave - they are located at the Lansing Outlet Mall off of I-69 in Lansing. They race oval and road-course classes.


 Nothing is written in stone yet, let alone moved into, or back into.


----------



## gasman

:dude: Who we wait'in on ?????????


----------



## wreckscuba

So when will your indoor season start?And can you post the Address and phone number.Going to try and make it over for a few races this winter from GR.


----------



## Mac The Knife

Hobby Hub, (517)351-5843,,,,, Ask for Nick, or Dirk.


----------



## rowle1jt

Mikey V.... if you see this get a hold of me....... ASAP

[email protected]


----------



## NTwigs

Hey Guys, I just wanted to poke my head out and let everyone know, that by the end of the week, we should have a deal all setup. I'll keep everyone informed here. Talk to you all soon.

Nick


----------



## Aaron Bomia

So we'll be racing on Sunday then, right Nick?


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Okay, what's the scoop Nick? I hear Walter misses my presence.


----------



## Greg Anthony

2 weeks and no Nick.... this is a sad day


----------



## NTwigs

Walt and I stopped by the track yesterday, and it looks good. I hope to be moving in next week. I'll keep everyone posted.

Nick


----------



## Xpressman

NTwigs said:


> Walt and I stopped by the track yesterday, and it looks good. I hope to be moving in next week. I'll keep everyone posted.
> 
> Nick


So is this to say that it is a new track that neither you nor Walt have been working on?


----------



## Fred B

*PEAR!*​


----------



## SPRagan

I presume the store is in the same location??


----------



## Rich Chang

You two are such a cute couple - doing all those things together. 

-Rich



NTwigs said:


> Walt and I stopped by the track yesterday, and it looks good.
> Nick


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Is it true that you two take showers together to conserve water? I think it's great you are so environmentally conscientious.


----------



## Gixer J

HA HA HA HA HA!!!

So I take it Nicky Henderson is the feminine one..


----------



## NTwigs

Brian,
We stopped by the building the other day. We were checking the floor out to see if it needed some work. The carpet is still down and basically, all that we would have to do is set up the tables and the driver's stand and we'll be racing. I won't take us long to get up and running.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

So, will you be open this weekend for some racing?


----------



## Fred B

*Fishy Pear!*​


----------



## John Warner

Yo, Nick...... Check your PM's please!!


----------



## SPRagan

Has the track been set up yet?? What are the hours for the store???


----------



## NTwigs

We are still trying tosecure the building. I have begun looking at alternative sites. I have looked at several buildings over the last coule of days and hope to have something going by next week.


----------



## SPRagan

What happened to the old location??


----------



## Rich Chang

Rent for any indoor racing track is a big chunk of the monthly expenses. Even though the old location was in a deserted strip mall, the landlords wanted to raise rent (again) and also demand some other goofy monetary concessions. 

When one can get a better location with better landlords it is always better to look at alternatives.

So, I have to agree with how Nick is handling this. If I was in his shoes I too would look at other places before committing to the old location again.

-Rich


----------



## CypressMidWest

Well put Rich, Further re-inforcing the fact that you're my HERO!!!


----------



## SPRagan

I was not aware of those issues. We are looking for a place to run nitro next year and are finding the pickings a little slim. Apparently the city where we were running did not like us. They passed an ordinance a year ago with the intention of preventing people from setting up a canopy on the side of the road and selling Red Wings jerseys. Somehow they were lumping that for-profit (parasitic?) activity with our non-profit community-development effort that was attracting many outside dollars....


----------



## Rich Chang

Yeah yeah yeah!  



CypressMidWest said:


> Further re-inforcing the fact that you're my HERO!!!


----------



## kevinm

I see that there's a CRL race in Lansing coming up. Does that mean the track is now open??????


----------



## Rich Chang

The track LIVES! 

It will be open Friday for Oval racing and then Road Course practice, then the CRL race on Saturday, and a regular road course race on Sunday.

-Rich


----------



## DynoMoHum

Does that mean the track is at the same location as the past couple years... over by Dewit?


----------



## Rich Chang

Yep - same place as the last couple years.


----------



## NTwigs

Thanks, Rich. Yes the track lives!!! We'll be starting up this Friday night.


The schedule for this season will be:

Wednesday- Road Course practice- 5pm-10pm.

Thursday- Oval Practice 5pm-10pm.

Friday- Oval Racing- Open 4pm, Racing at 7pm.

Saturday- Oval Racing twice a month (dates tba)
Stadium Racing twice a month (dates tba)

Sunday - Road Course racing- Open 9am, Racing 12pm.

Monday/ Tuesday- Closed


----------



## DJD43

Nick,
Please post classes, rules, cost, etc. for friday night's racing. Please specify what tires and batteries are legal for classes, such as stock truck. 

Thanks
Don D


----------



## rcsilly

Soooo... No road course practice friday before the CRL race ?


Thanks , 
Bob


----------



## NTwigs

Bob, we'll be starting road course practice at 9pm. We are running an abbreivated Oval program. Track will open at 4pm on Friday.

Don, usually race fees are $12 for the first class and $8 for the second. This Friday race fees will be $5.

Stock truck rules are as follows, Rubber tires, Any 6C battery, 64oz, any ROAR stock motor.


----------



## Greg Anthony

9 Till when? or does practice start at 9pm Fri and go till sign in closes on Sat?


----------



## NTwigs

Greg, I would say until 12 or 12:30am.


----------



## nitrorod

NTwigs said:


> Greg, I would say until 12 or 12:30am.


Then what do we do till racing starts?


----------



## Rich Chang

Try and burn the place down!


----------



## gasman

*Track*

We are working at the track tonight Tables, Driverstand and the Perimeter boards will be done.

Everything is on schedule for Friday 
See everybody there.
Ntwigs


----------



## walterhenderson

gasman said:


> We are working at the track tonight Tables, Driverstand and the Perimeter boards will be done.
> 
> Everything is on schedule for Friday
> See everybody there.
> Ntwigs


 That doesn't sound like the gasman I know.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Will the track be open Sun for practice?


----------



## Rich Chang

Regular club race on Sunday.


----------



## DaWrench

Greg:

Hi,

How big of a spur does PRS make??????????? Looking for something BIG...........boy am I gonna hear about that

Thanks


----------



## CP Guy

Nick,

Is there ever going to be racing in Lansing this year. Just trying to find a place to race and not sell off all my stuff.


----------



## Greg Anthony

DaWrench said:


> Greg:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> How big of a spur does PRS make??????????? Looking for something BIG...........boy am I gonna hear about that
> 
> Thanks


134T 64p


----------



## Mac The Knife

Twiggs is looking at buildings again,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## DaWrench

Greg:

Hi,

I found one at Cleveland....... worked well. 

Thanks


----------



## Greg Anthony

man, how loud is that "Owner of the Lansing track" anyways??? 

Tim, e-mail me! [email protected]


----------



## DaWrench

Greg:

Hi,

YGM!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Anyone have Derek Manchester's e-mail?


----------



## Fred B

I think his email has changed...Send me an email and I'll send his phone #


----------



## davidl

Fred, are you racing at Halo this coming Saturday?


----------



## NTwigs

Hey guys, I heard a rumor that there will be a track in Lansing once again. Stay tuned for details.


----------



## Rich Chang

That's Crazy Talk!


----------



## NTwigs

Yeah, Yeah... I know it's crazy talk, but I'm just waiting on the paperwork. The tenative open date is December 29th, with first road course race on Jan 2nd.


----------



## dragrace

Davidl,

Where is this track located. I want to go on-road racing this weekend.


Steve Dunn


----------



## davidl

Check out the thread for Halo Hobbies. It is in the Woodville Mall on the east side of Toledo.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Nick, did you quit drinking? because your making no sence.... Keep talking like that and you'll end up in a padded room somewhere...

Seriously though, any news?


----------



## walterhenderson

Tommorow


----------



## Barry Z

Hey Greg, do you have the name or number or web address for the company that made your front bumper ? You told me at Larry's but I forgot.
Thanks !


----------



## Greg Anthony

Thanx Walt... you wanna run Mod TC sat at Halo?


----------



## Greg Anthony

Barry, I'm contacting him right now....


----------



## Mac The Knife

walterhenderson said:


> Tommorow


 Ummm, yeah, okay,,,,,, Tomorrow.


----------



## Rich Chang

Guess I better bring in and unpack my stuff from the Champs!


----------



## Greg Anthony

Rich, you should of at least taken it out of your trunk by now!


----------



## Rich Chang

Well, that much has been done since Aaron hauled me to Cleveland in his car.  But, it has all been sitting in a pile in the garage.

-Rich


----------



## Barry Z

Greg Anthony said:


> Barry, I'm contacting him right now....


 Cool ....... I'd like to contact them too ..... can you give me a number ?
Thanks.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Rich, WOW

Barry, shoot me an e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## Rich Chang

That's what happens when there isn't time to race.


----------



## Mac The Knife

Rich Chang said:


> That's what happens when there isn't time to race.


 Ahhh, sounds like you need to enroll in the "Walter Henderson's School of RC racing". The first semester covers rearranging your social and work schedule to revolve around racing. Except for Thanksgiving, all major holidays are set aside for socializing with family. Second semester concenntrates on the Zen relationship between golf and rc racing. Third semester deals with the chemistries involved with racing, the highlight of the semester is the instruction of which alcohol fuel to run in engines, and which alcohol is safe to consume. And finally, if you haven't been divorced yet, the final semester concentrates on the importance of the "Fast lap",,, or "Grip it and Rip it" (which is briefly touched on in the Zen of golf)


----------



## Rich Chang

:lol:


----------



## Greg Anthony




----------



## gasman

:wave:


----------



## NTwigs

Hey guys, the address for the new location is:

1661 Haslett Rd
Haslett, MI 44840.

We are having a work day on Sunday Dec 19th. We'll be meeting at the main hobby shop around 12 noon.

Any help is appreciated.

We are planning on opening the last week of December.

Nick


----------



## Mac The Knife

Nice little shopping center,,,, A Taco Bell, Little Caesers, Hungry Howies, a 24 hour grocery store, two chinese resteraunts, a coffe shop,,,,, and a Tae kwon do gym for those racers that need to take out some aggression on something other than their or soemeone elses car. Oh, and there's HEAT also!!


----------



## Greg Anthony

But is there a gym for Aaron so he can get in some curls? :dude:


----------



## Mac The Knife

No, but he can go to the tae kwon doe place if he has an urge to smash cars or vegetables,,,,,, Come to think of it, Mr. Chang was caught trying to play soccer with someone elses car,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Greg Anthony

ya, that's all we need to do, teach Rich how to not kick like a girl....:dude:


----------



## J FAST

Hey Guys, does Nick plan on being open the 26th (sun) of dec? I hope so! thanks Jesse


----------



## Mac The Knife

NTwigs said:


> Yeah, Yeah... I know it's crazy talk, but I'm just waiting on the paperwork. The tenative open date is December 29th, with first road course race on Jan 2nd.


 They received the carpet tuesday, and rolled it out, Last night they were going to tape it down,,,, They still have tables to put back together and put together some sort of track border, so sunday the 26th doesn't seem feasible,,, unless your vounteering your services!!


----------



## NTwigs

Jesse we'll still be setting up on the 26th, but our goal is to be running on the 2nd. The place will only be another 5 to 10 minutes away if you are inclinded to come and race.


Directions:

From GR- I-96E to I-69E to exit 94 (East Lansing exit). Left at the first light
(McDonalds on the corner) go straight until you hit Haslett Rd (I thinks it's 3 lights) Turn in at the Haslett Village Square. We are just to the left of the L & L Shop Rite.

From Detroit- I-96W to exit 110 (Okemos Exit). Head north on Okemos Rd for about 8 miles until you hit Haslett Rd. (There's a 7-11 on the right hand corner) Turn right and go about 1/2 mi to Haslett Village Square (it's on the right hand side). We are just to the left of the L&L Shope Rite.

I hope this helps everyone find the new track location.

Nick


----------



## Rich Chang

So, how are things looking for Sunday?  Get 'er done!

-Rich


----------



## walterhenderson

All I will say is the heat works


----------



## Rich Chang

Heat is always a good thing - especially for my skinny tush.


----------



## Fred B

Well, at least you have that "Will work for food" sign to fall back on...


----------



## Aaron Bomia

It's going to be warm this weekend, so we don't need any heat...just a track to race on.


----------



## kevinm

How about an address?


----------



## Rich Chang

What time will the track be opening and racing starting?

-Rich


----------



## NTwigs

Kevin, the address is 1665 Haslett Rd, Haslett MI 48840. I don't know the phone number as of now. SBC hasn't been out to install it yet. 

If you have any questions, call the main shop at 517-351-5843.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Time?


----------



## NTwigs

Open at 9am, racing at 1pm.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Awwww, bummer....I thought the doors would open at 7 a.m. so Rich and I can lose 30 minutes setting up our elaborate pit areas. I'll be there Sunday in full effect...maybe even hungover from Friday night...


----------



## S.Stew

Thanx Nick, Had fun today. I only had one pic of the Layout left after the video, if u want i can post it.


----------



## J FAST

Yeah thanks Nick, I had the best time!!!! Your new place is awsome!! :thumbsup: I will be there every sunday i can. See ya next week!
Thanks Jesse :wave:


----------



## S.Stew

Here...


----------



## J FAST

By the way SWEET layout Walt.


----------



## JimRuninit

WOW! Nice track.


----------



## walterhenderson

We will be running this same layout for the month. That way we will be able to keep up the bite. 


Walter


----------



## Greg Anthony

Walt, you going up to Trackside for the Novak Race?


----------



## hankster

Since it's a new year it might be a good time to start a new thread.


----------



## walterhenderson

Yep i am leaving after work thursday.


----------



## CypressMidWest

walterhenderson said:


> Yep i am leaving after work thursday.


Good luck at the Novak Race Waltage!!!


----------



## darnold

Layout looks killer. I'm looking to come up on a Sunday, either the 23rd or the 30th to run some 12th mod which would be best? It looks like you guys open around 11am is that correct? Do you practice road course on Saturdays and if so what times? Thanks guys. - D.A.


----------

